# Brit Stop Reviews



## mikebeaches

We stayed at our first Brit Stop last week and thought other members might be interested to hear how we got on:

Brit Stop 037, Page 66

The Estate shop is located next to a trunk road, as described in the guidebook. It was easy to find and clearly signed. In addition to the shop - which had a large selection of organic meats and a good choice of other local produce - there was a take-away cafe selling mostly the estate's own freshly cooked food. Indoor and outdoor seating was available. The shop and take-away were busy while we were there, but there was plenty of customer car parking. I believe it closed at 5.30 pm and opened again early in the morning (before we were up).

We received a warm welcome from the manager named in the guide, who said we could park where we liked - we chose a grassed area away from the shop.

The buildings making up the retail area were a temporary affair but, according to the Estate's website, they are planning to build brand new premises which are due to open next spring.

Our only concern was possible overnight disturbance from the traffic on the adjacent road - in the event, we slept soundly.

In summary, Brit Stop 037 is in an excellent strategic location, but may be subject to some traffic noise.


----------



## mikebeaches

On Saturday evening we enjoyed our second stay at a Brit Stop, which this time was in the Midlands.

Brit Stop 041, Page 72

The farm shop is easy to find on the eastern side of the attractive village. With excellent access, the retail area was a couple of hundred yards down a wide concrete drive which passed through a productive field of fruit and vegetables. The shop was large, modern and well laid out. We were impressed with the range and quality of local produce on offer and enjoyed buying fresh food for consumption that evening. A bonus for us was the in-store bakery - not mentioned in the Brit Stops guide - which sold a selection of specialist breads (Thursdays, Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays only). We talked at length to the baker, who we discovered also runs courses for baking enthusiasts! In addition to a restaurant, the premises incorporated an art gallery and a modest garden centre - we ended up buying some plants too.

We arrived shortly before closing time - having phoned ahead - and parked on almost-level gravel adjacent to grass, at the far corner of the extensive car park. The surroundings were pleasant and we loved the peace and quiet... eventually. There was a trio of loud bangs like a shotgun every 30 minutes for the first couple of hours - a bird-scaring machine in a nearby field. But to our relief it stopped around 8pm and in reality was absolutely no hardship. 

Everybody we spoke to was friendly; the business and parking were in our opinion both excellent, and we'd have no hesitation staying again.


----------



## mikebeaches

Before we left the previous location (Brit Stop 041) we looked in the guide and noticed another farm shop 15 minutes' drive away, so thought it would be interesting to call in and see how it compared. However, we didn't plan to stay there, and in the event only browsed briefly around the shop and the parking facilities. 

Brit Stop 044, Page 76

Near the heart of the village and located adjacent to housing and the minor access road. The shop was in a very pretty period building, if a little dark inside. And we slightly preferred the layout and food at the previous Brit Stop (041). Nonetheless, it was extremely busy while we were there on Sunday morning, so obviously popular with the locals. Also a large contingent of cyclists had stopped off for refreshments in the cafe. There was a separate florist next to the farm shop. 

The gravelled parking appeared to be in part of an old walled garden. There were dogs and ducks caged (not together) close to the parking and might have proved noisy overnight - though to be fair, we don't know because we didn't stay? A Camping and Caravanning Club CS was located directly opposite, across the road, but I've no idea if it is connected with the shop or not. The village pub was within two minutes walk.

In summary, it looked like a perfectly good stopover - particularly as it was handy for a motorway junction. However, on balance, we were pleased we'd chosen to stay at Brit Stop 041.


----------



## meavy

*Really impressed with the Britstop book*

This is a well produced, quality book. Thank you Steve for your hard work and effort in getting it all together.

It's a handy size for stowing away and we look forward to sharing our first review on this forum.


----------



## oldtart

Hi
Just clicked on to this post. 

What is Britstop and how do we get the book please?

Val


----------



## ActiveCampers

At the last show, we looked at the Britstop book and also the, I think, motorhome pub parking? (forgot the real name).

Why are both "members only" clubs? Thats tosh. If they admit they are just selling a book which you can use for years it'd be better. It isn't a club really and I'd have thought all of the places would welcome you anyway. 

I say that as we tried 2 pubs listed in one of the books, and just asked and told yeah - so beers all round.

The pubs are listed freely in other places on the web.

So just a book really where you are charged an annual subscription.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

We are very interested in this Brit Stop book too.

How much and where can we get it from ?

cheers

8-[


----------



## ActiveCampers

DJBullman said:


> Hi
> 
> We are very interested in this Brit Stop book too.
> 
> How much and where can we get it from ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> 8-[


google brit stop  http://www.britstops.com/gpage1.html


----------



## ActiveCampers

The other club (aka book) - http://www.motorhomestopover.co.uk/


----------



## Stanner

ActiveCampers said:


> At the last show, we looked at the Britstop book and also the, I think, motorhome pub parking? (forgot the real name).
> 
> Why are both "members only" clubs? Thats tosh. If they admit they are just selling a book which you can use for years it'd be better. It isn't a club really and I'd have thought all of the places would welcome you anyway.
> 
> I say that as we tried 2 pubs listed in one of the books, and just asked and told yeah - so beers all round.
> 
> The pubs are listed freely in other places on the web.
> 
> So just a book really where you are charged an annual subscription.


So what are you saying ??
That the people who compile the "books", keep them updated throughout the year and then reprint the updated book each year, should give them away for nothing?


----------



## ActiveCampers

Stanner said:


> ActiveCampers said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the last show, we looked at the Britstop book and also the, I think, motorhome pub parking? (forgot the real name).
> 
> Why are both "members only" clubs? Thats tosh. If they admit they are just selling a book which you can use for years it'd be better. It isn't a club really and I'd have thought all of the places would welcome you anyway.
> 
> I say that as we tried 2 pubs listed in one of the books, and just asked and told yeah - so beers all round.
> 
> The pubs are listed freely in other places on the web.
> 
> So just a book really where you are charged an annual subscription.
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you saying ??
> That the people who compile the "books", keep them updated throughout the year and then reprint the updated book each year, should give them away for nothing?
Click to expand...

Hell no.
But sell it as a book! Stick it on Amazon and let us buy it in kindle format or electronic format.

Just at the show it was sold as a "club" and you "need to be a member to stay" which is not true. Its a a book you need to buy every year if you want up to date information - simple as.


----------



## Dinks123

The odds:
You pay £10 and get the book.........or pay £10, join the club AND get the book and a sticker to put on your windscreen to say you are a member. No differant to the French Passion and the Italian equivalent.


----------



## ardgour

I know this has been said before but I am shaking my head in disbelief so I will say it again.

In all similar schemes (Brit Stops, France Passion, Fattore Amico etc) someone has gone to the trouble of recruiting all the various locations and setting it up then keeping the lists up to date. They have also helped to reassure nervous potential hosts by setting it up as a 'members only' scheme.
We drive around in vehicles costing tens of thousands of pounds yet still there are people who appear to object to paying the small amount to join these schemes which potentially give hundreds of nights of free, safe stopovers each year. I call it amazing value for money. And I will always buy something if I stop overnight at a farm shop, vineyard or craft centre, it helps the world go round.

Chris


----------



## Stanner

ActiveCampers said:


> and you "need to be a member to stay" which is not true.


No - not true _everywhere_

If a host chooses not to stick to the scheme there is little or nothing the organiser can really do about it, but by restricting circulation to a "hard copy" book they can attempt to restrict knowledge of where the hosts are located.

Maybe "club" is the wrong term to use to describe the scheme, but it's no worse than calling MotorhomeFacts a Club - it isn't is it? It's a business that charges an annual subscription for certain rights of access to a forum and some databases.


----------



## ActiveCampers

True enough, I just want it called a book - same as "All the Aires" and Bordatlas (which I do actually buy, well did/have), I now buy (yes buy!) the campingcar info offline database.


----------



## Spacerunner

Brit Stop 027...p55

This is a very nice country pub just a small distance from the M1.
We arrived just after midday and had a very friendly greeting and were asked were we parked up comfortably. We were offered the grassed area but as it was raining quite hard elected to park in the far corner of the large gravelled carpark.
We had a lunchtime drink and a snack. Mine being an enormous two-handed burger, OH's a hot tuna and cheese bagette. Both were very tasty and filling.
In the evening we also decided to treat ourselves to a blowout dinner and had to admit defeat by a truly brilliant meal. For the two of us the cost was £44 including starter, drinks and carafe of wine and coffee.

The staff are very friendly and welcoming even to the point of the assistant manager insisting on giving us his personal mobile number in case we had any problems overnight.
The pub and carpark are spacious, busy but not bustling. We were kept amused on a rainy afternoon watching the wildlife on the grassy area beyond the carpark.
Well recommended, we will definitely be coming back here.


----------



## meavy

*Britstop 101 (from a recent email udate)*

This is a nice quiet country pub in Oxfordshire.

We arrived around 8pm and parked up on the gravel carpark behind the pub. It wouldn't be suitable for larger motorhomes.
We had reserved a table but this wasn't necessary: there were only two other couples having a meal.

It was a grey, damp evening and lovely to see a coal fire burning in the grate. I enjoyed my home cooked ham, 2 free range eggs and chips (£7.95) and OH had liver and bacon with plenty of veg. (£6.95) Huge portions - in fact the ham, taken away in a doggy bag, made great sandwiches for lunch the next day.

There were bins outside for household rubbish but no other facilitis, which was fine and what we'd expected. There's a beer garden outside

All in all, a clean, appetising welcoming establishment. I'm sure we will return.


----------



## Spacerunner

*Brit Stop 028...p56.*

As we wanted to visit Duxford Air Museum we chose this Brit Stop as the nearest.

Although we phoned 4 times between 10.00 and 11.25 we got no answer even though the phone was plainly ringing.
On arrival the front door was closed and locked and seemed not in use. I found an entrance at the rear and knocked several times on the door. Although I could plainly hear someone inside and the bar lights were on no one answered to my knock. rather surprising as fresh fish was being delivered when we first arrived.
We gave up on this venue and decided we would return to our previous night's Brit Stop after we had left Duxford (027).

We were given the same very friendly welcome there. The assistant manager who had welcomed us on the previous night, even as he was off-duty, made a point of coming over to welcome us back.

So 028 is now off our list of possible overnights until we hear that things have changed.


----------



## H1-GBV

It looks like everyone is "stopping" in the Midlands!

We went to 049 p81 and got a very good reception. It was the day after their jazz festival and the smallish carpark felt quite tight (our van is 6m A class). After a car & trailer left, we were able to turn round and fit tidily into a corner near a wall with hedges and bird-feeders.

The landlord (David) was friendly and the beer was good. He owns an otterhound if anyone likes "rare breeds".

We also visited 103 (corrected from 104!) and got another warm welcome from Craig. He has a large car-park but fussy folk might need levelling blocks. Food and drink were good.

Both of these sites are in lovely little villages, well worth a stroll. They were both pleased with the scheme.

Gordon


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

Brit Stop 037

Stayed on Friday night. 

Called the estate office earlier in the week as we would be arriving later in the evening and wondered about access after shop hours. The chap in the office took the trouble to find out for us and returned the call the next day to reassure us that there would be no problem and we would be very welcome.

Pitched up in the corner (as OP) and woke early on Saturday morning in the middle of a car boot sale! Had to get dressed quickly in case anyone knocked on the door wondering what we had for sale! 

Its a pity we missed the farmers market on the first Sunday of the month but the farm shop was definitely worth a visit and the range of organic and local produce was impressive ........ freshly baked bread with some lovely welsh cheese and chilli jam for lunch.

Very busy A road but quiet enough in the night. We would definitely go again.


----------



## BritStops

Hi everyone, 

Glad all seems to be going well! 

We have our first European members this week, so if you bump into them at a Brit Stop please say hello/bonjour/Guten Tag! Glauco, who is the founder of Fattore Amico will be touring the UK in August with his copy of Brit Stops, so we're planning to meet up with him at one ourselves.

Sorry to hear of your experience, Stanner. In fairness to the hosts, the question we ask on the registration form is: What days are you not open to receive motorhomes?

This allows them to agree to motorhomes stopping over even if their shop or pub is shut. As it mentions in the guide, sometimes for a variety of unforeseen personal or work-related reasons, a host will not be able to receive motorhomes. In some of these cases you will still be able to stay, but of course you won't be able to purchase from the host. Obviously the scheme works better for them if we do buy something, but if you've turned up in late afternoon I'm guessing we'd all prefer to know we didn't have to drive on.

Now for my review!

We stopped at number 029 and enjoyed a lovely (big!) meal after an appetite-building saunter down the seafront. Very picturesque. I especially liked the houseboats. We turned up about 5 minutes after the whole pub had just watched their landlord and landlady on the telly in "4 in a Bed", that programme where B&B owners try out and rate each others' B&Bs. It was our first Brit Stop, believe it or not! Doesn't seem like a bad scheme, all things considered... :lol: 

Quick plug now for our new website, all multilingual-like! 8)

Steve
PS - don't forget to keep sending suggestions for farm shops, etc.!


----------



## Stanner

BritStops said:


> Sorry to hear of your experience, Stanner. In fairness to the hosts, the question we ask on the registration form is: What days are you not open to receive motorhomes?


??Huh??

Not me this time Steve.


----------



## mikebeaches

Hi Steve

Thanks for the email update received today, with another four BritStop locations to add to the ever increasing number of varied and handy stopovers.

Mike


----------



## ceejayt

Stayed overnight at a pub britstop near Chatsworth. Smallish car park in a village but managed to squeeze our 30feet into a far end corner. 

Great food in the evenin and a very warm welcome. The scheme is brilliant - keep those sites rolling in.


----------



## BritStops

Stanner said:


> BritStops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of your experience, Stanner.
> 
> 
> 
> ??Huh??
> 
> Not me this time Steve.
Click to expand...

D'oh! 

Sorry Stanner, I meant Spacerunner (and sorry Spacerunner)

They are vaguely similar usernames though, aren't they? You know, start with an S, got an a in the first syllable and a "nner" at the end....

Easy to confuse, no?

I'll get me coat... 

Steve


----------



## H1-GBV

Hi Steve

Great scheme, especially regular updates.

I'm sure someone else has mentioned 115 is the wrong colour, but I can't see a way to change it, apart from with a coloured pencil :lol: 

Gordon


----------



## robbie3993

Britstops 2011 Guide
Number: 013
Page: 38

Directions and Parking
Directions in the guidebook were fine and access to the car park from the given A road was easy. The car park itself was a medium size and I didn't have any problems with manoeuvring and parking.

Comments
This is a small pub on quite a busy A road. The staff were friendly and Jo (the named contact in the guide) was quite enthusiastic about the scheme. I arrived around lunchtime and the car park was perhaps 50% full. It was quieter in the evening. They had a good menu available at reasonable prices. Service was quick and the food was very nice. The busy A road was a concern in terms of noise but by mid-evening the traffic had died away so that (in the end) noise wasn't a concern at all. A very nice stop.


----------



## robbie3993

Britstops 2011 Guide
Number: 015
Page: 40

Directions and Parking
Directions in the guidebook were fine. The final road was narrow with passing places and the 2 described sharp right hand bends were just that - 90 degree blind bends - but take it easy and you should be OK. Access to the car park was narrow and the car park itself was quite small. It was also full when I arrived and I only just managed to squeeze in to the final spot. The car park remained full until late afternoon and then was full again for the evening. Therefore, I would suggest arriving before lunchtime or between 3.00pm and 5.00pm otherwise you may find all parking spaces taken.

Comments
A very nice pub with lots of character and set in a picturesque village. Friendly staff. A good, varied menu and very nice food. It was busy both at lunchtime and in the evening with the majority of people there having a meal. Overnight it was very peaceful – not surprising given the rural location. A good stop but parking was a bit difficult.


----------



## ceejayt

On our way from Knaresborough to Arisaig we stayed last night at BritStop farm shop about 8 miles off the M74 in South Lanarkshire I phoned ahead to ask if it would be okay to arrive late, would I still be able to get acces and did they mind. The owner was very pleasant and said it was not a problem at all

We arrived around 11pm and drove straight in. Huge empty car park and had a very quiet good nights sleep. We will buy something at the shop this morning. The owner was very enthusiastic about the scheme as he said it was generating extra trade for them. 

Our second BritStop and second good experience.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

Not really a review, this, as we didn't stop in the end:

Host 63, p98

This is an organic nursery with an excellent farm shop selling produce mainly grown on site. Everyone there is very friendly and helpful.

When we arrived we realised we were in the middle of an open day, and things, including the parking area, were pretty busy. For this reason we didn't stop, although I'm sure it would have been fine - albeit perhaps a bit close to the noise of a fast main road for us?

Although the book shows the symbol for "must ring first" no phone no is listed - we found a no by googling, but the named contact did not, I was told, use the phone, as he is deaf. The person I spoke to was very helpful, though, and did liaise with the contact. (I should also add that the named contact, who is a lovely guy, lipreads so well that face-to-face you'd not be aware he had any hearing problem.)


----------



## Solwaybuggier

This was our first BritStop - it was great!

Host no 58, p91

This is a large and popular farmshop complex, which also includes a restaurant/coffee shop, an excellent microbrewery, flower shop, etc. The staff were friendly, but judging by the direction one of them went off in when we asked in the shop part, the owner/manager/person-who-must-be-asked is found in the restaurant section.

We were directed to the bottom end of the public parking area, which was fine, although we did need ramps. The shop shuts at 5 pm, most staff leave by 5.30 and after that we were pretty much on our own, and had a quiet evening.

The restaurant opens at 9 am for breakfast, and the menu had some tempting options. The beer was excellent  - but available here only in bottled form.

The restaurant does open occasionally for events on Friday evenings - we didn't ask, but I wonder if the car park might be full for these? (If you're concerned, it's easy to find dates via google.)

One point on directions - we arrived from the "wrong" way, but on leaving we travelled the Directions route in reverse (if that makes sense.) An advance warning sign suggested a max height of 3.2m under a bridge - although when we got to it I think the sign on the bridge said 3.5m. If you have a *very* high MH you may need to exercise some caution over route.


----------



## ceejayt

On our way back from Arisaig we tried the Brit Stop at Leadhills Sputh of Glasgow. 

We drove in and then out again. Advertised as taking up to 5 vans and 3500kg+ it was difficult to access for our 9m van and no way could it accommodate more than 1 van as it is a small car park and even then you would either be blocked in or be blocking someone else in. 

We found a lovely wild camp spot instead on a disused bridge by a river.


----------



## BritStops

Hi ceejayt,

Sorry to hear you didn't feel you could stop at Brit Stops no 110. This host site was actually recommended by one of our members who had previously stopped over there. 

As I always do, I still checked the site using Google maps / Street View, and then did ask Rachel, the owner about the car park, as I could only find very limited parking at the front of the pub. Rachel told me that they had built a new car park around the back, accessed by the road to the side of the pub (I'm aware that the Google images are not all recent).

On triple-checking I was reassured to find elsewhere on the web mention of the new car park and an invitation to motorhome tourists to park overnight, so believed everything should have been ok.

I'll contact Rachel again, and if anything needs amending, I'll send a note out to members.

Thanks everyone for the reviews, although it's of course good to hear of all the wonderful stopovers, it's just as important for us to know when things go wrong so we don't live in blissful ignorance, and can make any necessary amendments.

And thanks to Solwaybuggier for the (literal!) heads up on the height restriction to Brit Stop 58 - that's now noted in my 2012 "proof" copy.

Steve


----------



## jim68585

mikebeaches said:


> Brit Stop 044, Page 76
> 
> The gravelled parking appeared to be in part of an old walled garden. There were dogs and ducks caged (not together) close to the parking and might have proved noisy overnight - though to be fair, we don't know because we didn't stay? A Camping and Caravanning Club CS was located directly opposite, across the road, but I've no idea if it is connected with the shop or not. The village pub was within two minutes walk.


Mikebeaches,

We actually stayed on 044 this week - our first one. As you say, it was convenient for the local pub, which has apparently won awards, as has the (somewhat dark but popular) farm shop. We can recommend the cider!

We have to say we didn't have any problems with noise from the dogs and ducks, but the farm has its own bell tower which starts quite early in the morning (first noticed around 6am). This may not be so noticeable in the CS field over the road which is where the owners normally direct Brit-stoppers, but they were happy for us to use the hard standing in the car park given the wet weather and the slight slope to the field (which might make a wet exit a bit of a challenge!).

Overall we found this a good stopover with an excellent shop and very friendly owners.


----------



## mikebeaches

jim68585 said:


> mikebeaches said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brit Stop 044, Page 76
> 
> The gravelled parking appeared to be in part of an old walled garden. There were dogs and ducks caged (not together) close to the parking and might have proved noisy overnight - though to be fair, we don't know because we didn't stay? A Camping and Caravanning Club CS was located directly opposite, across the road, but I've no idea if it is connected with the shop or not. The village pub was within two minutes walk.
> 
> 
> 
> Mikebeaches,
> 
> We actually stayed on 044 this week - our first one. As you say, it was convenient for the local pub, which has apparently won awards, as has the (somewhat dark but popular) farm shop. We can recommend the cider!
> 
> We have to say we didn't have any problems with noise from the dogs and ducks, but the farm has its own bell tower which starts quite early in the morning (first noticed around 6am). This may not be so noticeable in the CS field over the road which is where the owners normally direct Brit-stoppers, but they were happy for us to use the hard standing in the car park given the wet weather and the slight slope to the field (which might make a wet exit a bit of a challenge!).
> 
> Overall we found this a good stopover with an excellent shop and very friendly owners.
Click to expand...

Many thanks jim68585 - really useful info in your review, resulting from a proper stopover!

Much appreciated
Mike


----------



## ceejayt

BritStops said:


> Hi ceejayt,
> 
> Sorry to hear you didn't feel you could stop at Brit Stops no 110. This host site was actually recommended by one of our members who had previously stopped over there.
> 
> As I always do, I still checked the site using Google maps / Street View, and then did ask Rachel, the owner about the car park, as I could only find very limited parking at the front of the pub. Rachel told me that they had built a new car park around the back, accessed by the road to the side of the pub (I'm aware that the Google images are not
> 
> Steve


It is a new car park but is basically unfinished. Access s through a narrow lane and then a sharp left and up a steep incline to get on to the car lark. 5 large vans would ill the car park for sure.

We parked at the front ad I went in to check that the arming was indeed here. Matters weren't helped then as a car full f youths gesticulating wildly spooked the wife at which point, after having managed to access the car park she decided she really didn't want to stay the night.


----------



## YamiRen

*BritStop 037*

We stayed at this stop in June of this this year and found it to be excellent! The book cost £25 and to stop cost us nothing! We asked and got permission to top up our fresh water. The following morning there was a car boot sale on in the farm buildings and the cafe sit-in area was open for refreshments, where we had good tea and coffee and cakes. We bought some Bison Burgers which tasted really good and were very filling. The new shop/facilities are under construction about 50 yards further along the A5 and look like they'll be ready for next spring. Toilets were immaculate and plentiful. Safe travelling, YamiRen.


----------



## BritStops

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say a big thanks to you all for posting your reviews, and to make a request for any photos you may have of your stopovers as we'd like to enlarge the gallery on our website.

You can send them to us by email or upload them via the photo competition page on our web site. I think you can also send them attached to a pm. And don't forget there's a free copy of the 2012 edition of Brit Stops to be won every month... :wink: 8) 

Feel free to cover your number plate.

Steve


----------



## 96299

Hi

Just stayed at 067 page 102 as our very first Britstop. Big car park which to be fair looks a bit weathered and run down, with caravans and other vehicles in storage to boot, but it served our purpose well. It is well sited for a trip to the Holy Island the next day, being just up the road.

Peter the owner seemed a real nice chap who was very accommodating and really couldn't do enough for us. We had a water tap we could use, he let us pick end of season raspberries with no charge, and if his foul drain hadn't bust, we could of dumped our waste as well. Oh nearly forgot, there is rubbish disposal also.  

The little shop selling craft making stuff, preserves and meringues, along with other stuff that I have forgotten about was actually closed all day on Mondays, of coarse that's when we got there, but Peter let us in his shop very early in the morning way before any customers could enter. Nice touch.   

The only downside was, a van pulled into the car park at 1am and did one lap and left again :roll: There are some strange folk about  

I do have pictures of the site which I will upload to the Britstop site when I get back from hols.

Steve

PS am now on a micro brewery site. Will let you all know how it goes once we have done the night here.


----------



## bb46

BritStop 104 (address edited by mods)

This was our first BritStop. We stayed here last week and received a very warm welcome. There was plenty of level hard standing as well as a grass area. The food was good and we were invited to return the next evening if we wished. Although the lane to the pub is very narrow we were assured by the landlord that farm vehicles negotiate it with no trouble.


----------



## sallytrafic

The owner has asked that we only use the code not the address as it let's in the freeloaders.


----------



## andrewball1000

sallytrafic said:


> The owner has asked that we only use the code not the address as it let's in the freeloaders.


It also negates the cost and effort that Britstops have put in to create this excellent facility. Could a mod remove the address please?


----------



## sallytrafic

I've reported the post to bring it to the mods attention.


----------



## bognormike

edited 8)


----------



## erneboy

I have not joined Brit Stops as I hope not to be in the UK for long on this trip.

I want to comment on the use of the word freeloaders. I have been staying in and around Leadhills for many years. The fact that a motorhome friendly Pub joins this scheme and alerts members to the existence of a site does not mean that others also using the site are free loading and I resent the accusation that it does. I was using Pubs long before Brit Stops was thought of and will continue to do so.

Please choose your words more carefully, Alan.


----------



## 96299

Chigman said:


> Hi
> PS am now on a micro brewery site. Will let you all know how it goes once we have done the night here.


Site 065 page 100

Well, what can I say about this site. It was brilliant and we enjoyed our stay very much. Sally, who I spoke to on the phone was really nice and seemed really enthusiastic about the scheme. I did however have to put her straight on how the scheme works, she didn't realize that there was no charge.

We had a little look around the micro brewery, then went into the bar to sample some of their real ales ( in my element ), and finally had a sit down meal in the restaurant part ( there is also an outside eating /drinking area in a refurbed barn ) and the food was very very nice indeed, in fact we couldn't believe how good it was.

We were parked in a big hard standing car park, parallel and underneath a big barn. The booklet states no motor homes over 3500kg but, we got our 29 footer in there with ease, so this is indeed a bit of a grey area. We obviously phoned ahead first to check all this out.

The site has fresh water, an elsan point and recycling bins, everything you need. We were there on a Wednesday and the place is closed on that day, so cant say how full the car park would be on a normal day.

I could go on, but will finish by saying that you wont be disappointed with this site. Enjoy.

Steve


----------



## meavy

*From the pdf of August updates 114 in Essex*

This friendly pub was ideally sited for a pick up from Stansted airport.

On arrival our host Chris greeted us and showed us where to park.

We much enjoyed our pints and evening meal - the place was busy and it would be a good idea to arrive early. An excellent choice of mains - we shared a generous fish platter at around £7 and had space for the pub's version of an Eton Mess and summer fruits with ice cream.

There were no facilities and we didn't expect any. We enjoyed a peaceful night and warmly recommend this Britstop.


----------



## mikebeaches

Another review from the latest updates (August)!

Brit Stop No: 116 - Isle of Wight

We were on the island last week when the notification from Steve came through, and staying only 15 minutes' from the new location. 

Decided to go for lunch and check the place out. It's an attractive traditional country pub in a pretty location with fine views over the surrounding countryside. Parking was on gravel in the main car park, or grass in the overflow area.

Access was good, although the last mile is on an unclassified road, but which is nonetheless used by the local buses.

The owner wasn't in when we called, but we enjoyed a light meal at a reasonable cost. In addition to the specials board there was an extensive menu, including plenty of less expensive options. 

We wouldn't hesitate to stay if we were in the area again.


----------



## 96706

No. 115 East Sussex










Spent Friday night here. Great pub food & local Harveys Beer to boot!

Sean the Landlord welcomed us and we enjoyed a good filter coffee to settle in with. 









By early evening the pub had filled up and we enjoyed a good meal. Although a bit misty for photographs, on a good day the view from the outside seating area over the children's play area, gives a view across the Sussex Weald, with the English Channel & Beachy Head near Eastbourne as a backdrop.

This was our first Stop, but now we are on the search for new similar Hostelries in the East Sussex Area.


----------



## 96706

PS to No. 115 - The pub also serves "all day breakfasts" from about 10am (although we had left by then so didn't partake - not that I would have had room for breakfast after their enormous dinner!). 

Mrs D


----------



## seanoo

site 29 page 55.

just spent a nice relaxing two nights here. had a lovely evening meal and lunch the following day, reasonable prices and very good quality food. sally and all her staff were really helpful and the parking was safe secure and quiet and on grass away from the main car park. will definately visit again, all the best sean


----------



## 96299

HI Seanoo - site 029 is actually on page 57, unless it was site 027 you were staying at on page 55? :lol: 

Steve


----------



## bulawayolass

Steveeeee have you got the email l sent it is rather important. And have you sorted the one before. Has he fallen off the edge of the world does anyone know


----------



## seanoo

Hi Steve, you are right it should be site 27 page 55! Maybe a mod could edit it for me please. Well spotted, all the best sean


----------



## BritStops

bulawayolass said:


> Steveeeee have you got the email l sent it is rather important. And have you sorted the one before. Has he fallen off the edge of the world does anyone know


Hi Caro,

No, not fallen off the edge of the world, but not far off it, as we are currently on a narrowboat cruising the canals of the midlands, and I'm availing myself of the wifi at a canal-side pub (not got round to getting a dongle yet, and anyway, my family tell me I have to learn not to log on when I'm on holiday...)

I did receive both your emails, and am working on the sites you suggested.

For everyone else who's suggested a site, I do follow them all up, but if they don't respond, or decline (unbelievable, I know, but some do!) then I can't always respond. The best way to know if you've been successful in suggesting a site is when I email you to let you know that you'll be getting your free copy of Brit Stops next year.

Anyway, normal service will be resumed next Monday!

Kind regards

Steve


----------



## 96299

Another ten sites downloaded today  Excellent work Britstops, getting a nice few sites under your belt now 8) 

Steve


----------



## YamiRen

*Brit Stops Site 128 p6 of Sept 2011 update e-mail.*

 128 is FANTASTIC!
Sorry, got carried away for a moment but that shouldn't detract from the welcome and facilities at this site - all for FREE!

We were the very first visitors to this site and could not be made more welcome. Everything as shown in the guide is available.
There is definitely room for 4 MH all on hardstanding (concrete/tarmac).
Access is good, use the car park at the rear of the hotel which is down the right hand side.
We were welcomed by the owner's son who showed us the external hosepipe point for fresh water, the access to the sewage disposal, the electric hook-up point and the password for the free wifi.

Naturally we adhered to the Code of Conduct and visited the restaurant at which we had a five star meal and drinks, with five star service at a 3 star price!

The riverside location is beautiful, restful and peaceful and so accessible directly off the A40. We want to thank both Brit Stops and the site (a pity I can't mention it here) for making our experience of motorhoming so enjoyable.


----------



## ardgour

britstops number 45 page77

This enormous farm shop is a foodie paradise - I was in heaven just looking round it and the fresh vegetables grown on the farm are superb. My only regret is that we live so far away otherwise I would be a very regular visitor.

We were their first 'britstoppers' but hopefully lots of others will visit. The directions in the book are perfect but there is a 'deliveries' entrance first so go past this to the actual farm shop entrance. I phoned a few hours before arriving to check it was OK and we were met on arrival by a member of staff who showed us to a quiet corner of the large level car park. All the staff in the shop are really friendly and helpful and I think we were a bit of a curiousity for them! The gates are locked between 6pm and 7.30am but there is pedestrian access out to the footpath and road. It is a pleasant 25 minute walk into the town centre and all amenities but there are lots of cycle tracks so it would be about 10 minutes on a bike. Plenty of dog walking along the footpath running alongside the farm and in a special dog area of the local park. The farm shop cafe does a farmers breakfast from 9am but we had to leave early so unfortunately didn't get the chance to taste it. However I did go away with 3 large bags of fresh produce from the shop, thier homemade pork pies and coleslaw are very good.
There is a road running past the site but it is screened by a large hedge and was not a problem. Overall a really good place to spend the night and I would highly recommend it.

Chris


----------



## BritStops

*Anglo-Italian relations*

Hi everyone,

Just in case my user name doesn't give it away, I'll declare an interest, and point out that you may consider this review to be biased! :lol: Anyway, here goes...

We recently stayed at Brit Stop number 20, a farm with extensive PYO fields as well as a café and well-stocked farm shop. We parked in a large, flat overspill car park on grass at the front by the entrance, with trees and tall hedges on three sides. Unfortunately we didn't get to meet the owner, who was busy both days with non-stop harvesting, but did get to meet Glauco Santagostino. Who he, you ask? Well, he's the founder and president of Fattore Amico, the Italian counterpart to Brit Stops, with over 300 farms and vineyards in their guide.

We met up late afternoon at the farm shop with Glauco and his wife Barbara, and their friends and Fattore Amico colleagues, Bobby and his wife and daughter, who were all touring England this summer in their motorhomes.

After introductions and establishing that my Italian was not as good as their English, they insisted we took an _aperitivo_ and _antipasti_ with them before embarking on a leisurely ten minute stroll down to one of the two great pubs in the village, where we enjoyed a lovely meal. The Italians admired the beams and stone floors, and we introduced them to sticky toffee pudding and real ale (they loved both). Between my schoolboy Italian and their English, together (with a bit of French thrown in every now and then when neither of us could think of the correct word in either language!), and the ever-helpful language lubricator provided by pubs, we chatted happily about motorhomes and motorhoming here and in Italy for the rest of the evening, firmly cementing Anglo-Italian stopover scheme relations.

After a great night's sleep in a peaceful location, we spent the best part of the following day talking about Brit Stops and Fattore Amico and comparing schemes and guides over coffee and cakes at the lovely farm café, which was outside under an open marquee, with large children's play area (including bouncy castle slide!)

Glauco and his entourage were very impressed with the farm shop, and we all left later in the day with bags full of fantastic value produce.

You can see more photos of us at the farm café, and the fantastic home-made fruit cakes in the gallery on our web site, where there's also a link to Fattore Amico and the other European schemes.

I'd definitely recommend a visit, but then, of course, I would, wouldn't I! :lol:

Steve


----------



## Solwaybuggier

*Brit Stop 057 (p90)*

We spent a night a fortnight ago at BritStop 057. This is a large, modernish pub in the suburbs of a large seaside resort, and was great.

Although it's the sort of large, pubco-owned place we'd not normally look for, we were very impressed. The beer range was excellent (inluding Oakham Citra, one of my favourites) - there are around 6 cask ales on, including one brewed specifically for them. The food is typical pub grub, but good of its sort, and very good value - there's a 2 mains for £9 deal, so with that and a shared starter platter, we paid just over £14 for dinner.

The car park is large, and it's easy enough to find a suitable parking space by the back fence. There are narrow entrances between rows, worth watching out for if your van is very wide or has low pipes, but there is easier access to the right of the pub (facing it) to get round the back. We also had a grandstand view of quite a good standard football match going on just behind the pub! By parking at the rear of the car park, you're away from traffic noise - it is quite a busy road. We slept well.

They do have a large beer festival at the end of October - it might be worth checking going before going that weekend, in case there are restrictions, or a marquee on the car park.

It's an easy bus ride into the town from just outside the pub - stop just outside. We tried walking in abysmal weather, and regretted it!

There's a caravan dealer next door with a good accessories shop, whch might be useful.


----------



## jiwawa

H1-GBV said:


> We went to 049 p81 and got a very good reception. It was the day after their jazz festival and the smallish carpark felt quite tight (our van is 6m A class). After a car & trailer left, we were able to turn round and fit tidily into a corner near a wall with hedges and bird-feeders.
> 
> The landlord (David) was friendly and the beer was good. He owns an otterhound if anyone likes "rare breeds".
> 
> Gordon


049 p81

The smallish carpark at rear of pub is indeed very tight, but they have access to a field if necessary, so best to phone ahead.

There's black water disposal but that turned out to be in the inside gent's loo, so we didn't inflict that on them!

Good ale and reasonably-priced meals. David's a typically chatty landlord!

The otterhunter's a huge breed, so watch where you put your feet outside - someone didn't 

Free wi-fi.

Recommended.


----------



## jiwawa

015 p40

A lovely old-fashioned pub with lots of flowers round it. Nice outdoor seating for a drink.

Parking very tight tho - says there's room for 5; only if no-one else wants in!

Recommended.


----------



## jiwawa

067 p102

Not very pretty parking, but practical - just off the A1.

In June we were his first Brit Stop customers so we were presented with a complimentary punnet of strawberries - Symphony, if I remember rightly. I do remember they were gorgeous!!

Tea room with to-die-for scones and cake. They also served Sunday lunch which was extremely popular with the locals.

Recommended.


----------



## jiwawa

069 p105

Huge car-park area with good view over the hills (and geese behind so here's hoping they sleep!)

Shop with a selection of their own farm-reared and -processed meats; also eggs, local cheeses and more.

We took a walk up through the estate, alongside the deer and sheep and saw numerous pheasants. We also heard what we thought might be the capercaillie (?) but we might be totally wrong.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

Brit Stop 134 (?Oct updates)

We stayed last night at this hotel and pub in a glorious setting in the N Pennines. We were made extremely welcome - very friendly spot.

The pub is pleasant, with one local real ale on - I suspect at busier times another handpump may be in use. The food was good value and plentiful - very much pub food rather than hotel or restaurant, but that's OK.

We slept well on the car park - protected by a wall from the road, so not too noisy, and a reasonably quiet road.


----------



## JockandRita

No 508 Page 128 (2012 Book)

We didn't actually stay here in the MH, but wouldn't have any problem doing so, as it is in a small quiet village off the main drag.
The Landlord is a MH'er himself, and is a chatty sociable type.
The car park is large, but get there early on a Friday through to Sunday with your MH, as it's a popular pub for meals, including Sunday Lunch. He has live entertainment on Friday nights, a Folk night once a month, and quiz night is on Sundays.

4 x quality real ales on tap, as well as the usual keg beers/lagers. Dining can be in the lounge area, or in the restaurant, pending bookings. Our table ordered 1 x Shark Steak, 1 x Scampi, and 2 x Village Grills. Everyone enjoyed their meals.
They also do midweek "Early Bird" type specials which are more than reasonably priced.

I am unable to comment on the MH facilities, as we didn't need to use them, but the toilets were clean enough.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. If you know you are going to be in the area, give us a shout via PM/Email.


----------



## sallytrafic

*110 (2012) was 017 (2011)*

Not pretty (in February), the kitchen isn't open on a Monday, nor the craft shop and frankly the nursery which wasn't open Monday or on Tuesday didn't look as if it is a going concern. Pub wasn't open when we arrived 30mins after 'opening time'.

That said the pub landlord and landlady were *welcoming, friendly and helpful* and we spent several hours playing darts and later watching TV in a warm but empty bar. They even offered to cook us something mid afternoon.

This was our first Britstop and overall we were satisfied but thought that the description belied the reality:


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: 110 (2012) was 017 (2011)*



sallytrafic said:


> Not pretty (in February), the kitchen isn't open on a Monday, nor the craft shop and frankly the nursery which wasn't open Monday or on Tuesday didn't look as if it is a going concern. Pub wasn't open when we arrived 30mins after 'opening time'.
> 
> That said the pub landlord and landlady were *welcoming, friendly and helpful* and we spent several hours playing darts and later watching TV in a warm but empty bar. They even offered to cook us something mid afternoon.
> 
> This was our first Britstop and overall we were satisfied but thought that the description belied the reality:


Hello Frank,

Are you able to give us a page or site number please, but not a name or location thanks. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## mikebeaches

*Re: 110 (2012) was 017 (2011)*



JockandRita said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....This was our first Britstop and overall we were satisfied but thought that the description belied the reality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Frank,
> 
> Are you able to give us a page or site number please, but not a name or location thanks. :wink:
> 
> Cheers for now,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

I nearly asked the same question until I spotted the details in the sub-heading. :wink:

110 (2012) was 017 (2011)


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: 110 (2012) was 017 (2011)*



mikebeaches said:


> I nearly asked the same question until I spotted the details in the sub-heading. :wink:
> 
> 110 (2012) was 017 (2011)


   

Trust Frank to pop the details in the sub heading, rather than in the main text..................which most folks read. :roll:

Cheers,

Jock. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

Most of the reviews are for the 2011 book and the numbers have changed in the 2012 book.

I have just spent a happy hour cross referencing the reviews from the old book to the new book.

So E&OE

here is the reviewed list 2011 book (and emails) to 2012 (reviewed only)


----------



## mikebeaches

Many thanks - very much appreciated Frank!

Mike


----------



## Stanner

As Foggy Dewhurst would say.....

"Well done that man!"


----------



## josieb

my new book goes upto 022 and the next number is 101 oh I thought it was a mistake but on further investigation I see the numbers don't run consecutively all the way through. very confusing


----------



## oldtart

Yes. I found the same with the page numbers - very confusing!! 

The reviews are very helpful.

Thanks everyone.

Val


----------



## Stanner

josieb said:


> my new book goes upto 022 and the next number is 101 oh I thought it was a mistake but on further investigation I see the numbers don't run consecutively all the way through. very confusing


It looks like Steve has attempted to "future proof" the book by giving each region it's own "century number" so that new sites can be added to a region without throwing all subsequent numbers out of sequence so that each site gets a new number each year.

Thus saving sallytrafic a lot of work each March :lol:


----------



## josieb

Phew that's a relief then. Nothing worse than thinking you are loosing the plot when everyone else appears in the know!


----------



## sallytrafic

Thanks for the Thanks obviously filled a need there.


----------



## sallytrafic

*017 (2012 book)*

Country pub with tucked away parking.

Car park is sloping so I guess some people would need to use levelling blocks. CCTV and sodium lighting makes it seem secure.

There was some road noise from the adjacent A road during the wee small hours and several trucks have gone by already this early morning.

Still early season but there were two real ales (sharps doombar and ringwood bitter) and a full range of pub grub. Our meal was very acceptable at the price although the veg was perhaps a little overcooked.

I'll put photos up later


----------



## sallytrafic

Correction to 017 review

We parked in the dark

This morning it was clear we should have parked twenty yards futher on, on a flat bit which is even further from the road . The skip and cars belong to local businesses and are removed once the season properly starts.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Britstop 015 (2012)*

Dorset country pub by the side of a minor A road

Really welcoming and friendly throughout

Dogs more than welcome (on leads in pub and restaurant)

We had Sunday lunch and went back for evening quiz.

A1 service with a smile - can this really be England we thought

Butcombe bitter on the taps along with a few others and some good ciders.

Flat motorhome area at back of car park, road busy on Sunday but quiet after 11pm.

And did I say they were welcoming


----------



## sallytrafic

*015*

Just one addition the road didn't become busy but the first cars passed before 6am. Didn't wake my wife and I was already awake.

We drove from the site and went to the nearby Mintern Magna gardens £5 for a couple of hours of bliss.

Note shown on map p24 as 115 not 015


----------



## sallytrafic

*015*










(suitably doctored) note this isn't the spot where you overnight










From motorhome stopover - zoomed


----------



## hampsterracing

*404*

Our first brit stop and their first visitors 

a lovely peaceful farm setting with very welcoming hosts.

absolute quiet at night as well.

choice of hard standing in the yard or into the field.

very welcome to walk around the farm to meet the pigs/geese etc.


----------



## hampsterracing

*307*

Tried for a couple of days to get an answer on the phone as it is a phone ahead stop.

got through on the third day on the way home but no room as the yard was full 

Will try again next time we are passing.


----------



## hampsterracing

*308*

We turned up onsite and there is a big new shop/cafe.

nobody onsite had heard of britstops or had a clue.(staff of a dozen plus)

so we moved on to a campsite for the night.

no phone number supplied either.

( i have messaged steve to chase this one up )


----------



## BritStops

Just saw this after answering hampsterracing's email! :roll: 

As stopover number 308 has had lots of successful stopovers (some posted in this thread), I suspect it's a case that the new staff at the new shop/cafe haven't been alerted.

I did contact all hosts at the start of the year to remind them to ensure all members of staff are aware of their involvement in the Brit Stops scheme. I guess it doesn't always filter through, and in fairness to them, I suppose they've been pretty busy setting up their new shop and cafe!

I've sent an email and will give Jon at the farm a ring when I get back from Peterborough on Monday.

Steve


----------



## hampsterracing

Prompt service as always Steve  

Not a problem for me as i said just feedback to help the scheme grow.

Roger


----------



## rugbyken

*015*

agree with frank this pub is a lovely spot called in on our way back from cornwall having beenyboxes fitted think we were thier first visitors under the scheme but very welcoming ,
we introduced ourselves and asked if we could bring our pup when we came for a meal later told no problem as the pub filled up before we went decided not to take her in fairness as the wife seated herself i was sent back to the van by the landlady to fetch the dog large field behind the pub where the landlord exercises his own dog our red & white setter loved it as did we


----------



## lifestyle

Just out of interest at the moment.Is it possible to reveal the stops approximate figures for Beds,Camb and Oxfordshire.

Thanks Les


----------



## Stanner

lifestyle said:


> Just out of interest at the moment.Is it possible to reveal the stops approximate figures for Beds,Camb and Oxfordshire.
> 
> Thanks Les


With Postal addresses actually within those Counties I found a total of 6, but about double that lie in adjacent counties and within a few miles of the respective County boundaries.

PS Postal address is not a reliable guide to the actual county of location.

I.E. Burghley House is always reported as being in Lincolnshire because it's Postal address is "Stamford" however it is actually in Cambridgeshire......................


> Burghley House is a grand 16th-century country house near the town of Stamford, Lincolnshire, England (Burghley House itself is just within Cambridgeshire). Its park was laid out by Capability Brown.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burghley_House

.................. and has been since Cambridgeshire pinched the Soke of Peterborough from Northants.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soke_of_Peterborough


----------



## lifestyle

Thanks Stanner,
1 or 2 hours drive is what we are looking for.So there don`t appear to be many to choose from at this present time.
I guess we will have to find some to add to those counties   .

Les


----------



## Stanner

lifestyle said:


> Thanks Stanner,
> 1 or 2 hours drive is what we are looking for.So there don`t appear to be many to choose from at this present time.
> I guess we will have to find some to add to those counties   .
> 
> Les


Taking the Bedford By-Pass @ Elstow as a central point and an 80mile (as the crow flies) radius I make it there are at least 25 Britstops within a 2 hour(ish) drive and that is without including any of the sites in North Kent that should be well within 2 hours as well.


----------



## Tucano

*Brit Stops*

A cold windy weekend out in the van, one night wild camping at Threddlethorpe and a first try of the Brit Stops scheme for the second night.
Must give the scheme a 10/10 as the night at stop 513 The Coach and Horses, cost us the princely sum of a couple of drinks.
Basic facilities but no problem for us, we were the only ones there so had the whole field to ourselves, except for the hares, partridges, pheasants and rabbits.
The water/heating system packed in again but that is another story, or rather the same old story, happy motorhoming  
Norman.

Sorry, wrong topic page


----------



## bb46

*609 p149*

Stayed here on our way to Oban. Mick Peak the landlord was very welcoming and also impressed with his entry in the Britstop Book. The beer was good and the food excellent. The pub is in the countryside and although there was some local traffic on the adjacent main road, by 9pm all was quiet.


----------



## bb46

*611 p151*

Stayed here on our way back from Skye. This pub is deep in the countryside and clearly a popular place for people to stay. It has 12 rooms all of which were occupied. This meant that pub/restaurant was busy but we still had no problem parking up and getting a meal. The owner was very welcoming and and seemed up to speed on Britstops.
If you have a large unit I suggest you do not travel the scenic route through Ravenstonedale - very narrow roads with hardly any passing places.


----------



## JockandRita

*2012 Guide, Page 166, No 714*

Hi all,

Rita and I stopped off at this Britstop pub location last night, having phoned ahead on Friday, to check upon availability.
The MH parking area is at the bottom of the lower car park, either on the laid out slabs, or on the grass. We reversed onto the slabs which meant, no levelling ramps required. Fortunately, we arrived at 14.00 when the pub car park was unusually quiet , (due to a major local event, according to staff), as when full, we now know that we would have struggled to make the turn between cars and a wall, on the way through the upper car park.

The pub is located only about 5 minutes from the busy A1(M), but is in the heart of a small quiet village. The building itself is picturesque and full of character, both outside and inside.

The pub is run by a mother and daughter team. We met the daughter who welcomed us with a smile, when directing us to the MH parking area. We were equally welcomed when in the pub, and had a chat about their Britstop experiences as hosts. Apparently, they have only been hosts for a few months, but are pleased with the responses so far from MH'ers, and like the idea of customers having their own accommodation.  
Because we arrived fully serviced, we cannot comment on any MH services provided by the hosts.

There are 2 x regular cask ales, (John Smiths & Theakstons), with 3 x additional guest ales on tap, the two of which I sampled, (Caledonian & Wainrights), were of excellent quality. 
There are two menus, ie, lunch and dinner, and as they serve food all day on Saturdays, Rita and I opted for a late lunch. The food served was hot, tasty, and reasonably priced. The pie of the day (my choice), was home made and full of ingredients.
There is a large and pleasant beer garden, which was very busy due to a private BBQ party in the evening, however, the adjacent MH parking area remained quiet and peaceful during the party. 
We didn't even hear customers leaving in their cars, and had a very pleasant night's sleep.
This is one location we would certainly use again, and are pleased to recommend. :thumbright:

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. The pub does have it's own website for more info, but for obvious reasons, we are unable to link it here.


----------



## ceejayt

I think BritStops are generally just brilliant. Here are some notes on a couple on my blog...

Chris and Annie BritStops

My wife has been checking and has some parking places at her shop in Harrogate which is no more than 10 minutes walk from the town centre and has requested info from BritStops to be one for next year for a couple of motorhomes - all the better as we will then get our membership free next year 

C


----------



## grandadbaza

I have tried trawling thru this thread for reviews of 004 2012 book but cant find any , has anyone stayed there ?


----------



## rugbyken

*004*

my daughter stopped here in a tent on the attached campsite at easter week was very impressed


----------



## colpot

*Britstop 125 (May 2012 Updates)*

We stayed here on Saturday. They were having a wedding party so instead of parking in the car park we were parked on the grass next to the vines. It was sooo like France Passion it was brilliant.
Paul and Ally were great hosts in spite of the busy time they were having preparing for the party.
We tasted some red wines and felt inclined rather than obliged to buy. (We bought a bottle of white)


----------



## rugbyken

*012*

stoppped here on way south down m5 near taunton , one other van another bessie 560 he had stopped on his way north roads a bit narrow but no problem,
pub was closed so can't comment about interior but look's good young couple who run the pub came back later and came to see us showed us parking preferences up against the pub wall, all facilities wc,drainage & fresh water also electric available £3 a night wi fi free and dog walking fields over road village shop in square got paper there seems well stocked bread cakes etc.
hosts seemed well impressed with usage of thier britstop facility only negative they have applied to be a cl/cs? whether this would restrict usage ,dont think so


----------



## ceejayt

Just stopped at 710, micro brewery, brilliant. More details on my blog.


----------



## rugbyken

*001*

Stayed here when visiting beenybox nice pub in old school house large car park restuarant in old school hall high ceiling bar lovely big room with pool table in small room to side had lovely beef Wellington with doom bar ale 
Landlady had big red setter of her own spent most of evening on her knees with Molly.
Asked how they rated the brit001 stop and they said seems to be picking up only had 14 visitors last year had already topped that


----------



## lesanne

Hi ,kEN ,got your text.but no signal again ...Bet the beer was [email protected]k soon Les..


----------



## JockandRita

*2012 - page 46, No 022*

Hi all,

We stayed over recently, on a Monday night at this pub location. Unfortunately, when phoning ahead, we were advised that they were closed on Mondays, but we were welcome to overnight regardless.
Due to business in the area the following morning, we accepted. 
A fellow MHF'er whom we met up with, and who lives close by, was surprised at the Monday closure, as it is a very popular pub/restaurant with the locals.

We parked up in the top right hand corner, next to the trees, and had a very quiet and pleasant night's sleep. There is a main line railway near by, but not close enough to cause any disturbance.

We would certainly have had a meal and a drink, had the pub been open. Mondays seems to be a popular day for closure in that area, as both the Itallian and Chinese restaurants (a short walk away to the traffic lights), were also closed. On the other side of the lights was a Beefeater type pub/restaurant. We only had a drink there.

There is a bus stop close to the Brit Stop pub, where you can catch a bus into the local town every 15 mins. Great stuff.
Although we couldn't wine and dine at this location, we nevertheless popped a wee note through the door, thanking the landlord/tenant for his/her hospitality.

Tonight (Saturday) sees us stopping over at Brit Stop No 411. An "on site" report, will depend upon a decent internet connection.

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Daedalas

Good Afternoon

Having read some very good reviews I thought I would investigate Britstops further.

Alas the Website reports it has been taken down!!!

Has the scheme gone turtle?


----------



## Sloany

Ive just tried the website and no luck! Im in Windemere and have left my book at home so thought id try the website!  

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches

Daedalas said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> Having read some very good reviews I thought I would investigate Britstops further.
> 
> Alas the Website reports it has been taken down!!!
> 
> Has the scheme gone turtle?


I see what you mean. But I don't think the scheme has 'gone turtle'; more like the website has been hacked or something. No doubt it will be back up in due course.


----------



## JockandRita

Daedalas said:


> Alas the Website reports it has been taken down!!!
> 
> Has the scheme gone turtle?


I hope not Deadalas, as we've just settled in to a little gem of a Brit Stop. :? 
Whoever put this one forward for the scheme, deserves a medal. :thumbright:

Anyway, more to follow, once our stay is completed. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## peterandirene

Just got back from the Shrewsbury show. Britstops had a stand there and were selling membership. Assume website problems.


----------



## JockandRita

*2012 - May's PDF updates, No 411*



JockandRita said:


> Anyway, more to follow, once our stay is completed. :wink:


And here it is.........

Although not in the book yet, this one is in the May 2012 PDF updates from Steve. Fortunately, I had saved them onto my laptop, as I forgot to print them off. :wink:

A phone call to pre book on Thursday, had us in for the Saturday after speaking to a lady whom knew about the Brit Stop scheme. Unfortunately the management didn't inform any of the staff, and when I phoned on the Friday to book a table for four (meeting friends there), no one was aware of our MH booking. Arriving on the Saturday had the same effect, ie, no one knew about the Brit Stop arrangement, however the duty manager did agree to us staying overnight, but he would have to lock us in, and wouldn't be back until 11.30 on the Sunday. "Whoa there, I'm sorry, but that is clearly not the arrangement for members of the scheme" says I. For safety reasons, I personally took exception to this arrangement.

At this stage, I was beginning to wonder if we were at the right place, even after our local friends (also BS members) had sussed it out for us. 
Feeling a bit annoyed and confused, the duty manager went and spoke to the owner. He returned much more informed with a pleasant smile on his face, and apologised for any confusion. "Yes we could stay, and the gate and barrier would be shut, but left unlocked. "Thank you very much. Where would you like us to park?" I asked.
We were shown to the overflow car park, and got ourselves settled before going into the premises.

This is a farm, converted into a smashing brewery pub and restaurant. There are about 8 x real ales on tap, as well as a couple of "chemical kegs". :wink: 
There are 2 x menus, ie, lunchtime, and evening.
They were fully booked, but because of the confusion over the phone when trying to book a table, and again when we arrived, they slotted us in at 18.00 hrs, which was ideal for us and our friends. 
The beer quality and range is excellent, from 1823, a nice mild @3.5% ABV, through to No8, an amber bitter @ 5% ABV.
The menus are quite extensive and reasonably priced. Everyone in our group thoroughly enjoyed their meal.

Apart from the spotlessly clean toilets on the premises during opening hours, we cannot comment on other services available to us MH'ers, as we arrived fully serviced.
We had a very pleasant and peaceful night, and would love to come back again.

The location is within easy reach of major routes, ie, M1, M6, A5, A14. It also has it's own web site...............but no links from us on here. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Just before pulling out, we met the friendly owners who were pleased that we had chosen to stay over, and that we had enjoyed ourselves. :thumbright:


----------



## Wizzo

*Re: 2012 - May's PDF updates, No 411*



JockandRita said:


> Unfortunately the management didn't inform any of the staff......


Whilst we have been members since last year we have only just started using the scheme and we got the same reaction at the two that we have stayed at! However no problem and the first was a real cracker (105).

We are heading south again next week and looking at stopping at few more.

JohnW


----------



## BritStops

Hi everyone - having borrowed a neighbour's iPhone (thanks to Debbie at Cool my Camper!) I'm here to say don't panic, Brit Stops is ok! As Mark Twain said "Rumours of my death have been greatly exaggerated"! Normal service will be resumed shortly 
Steve


----------



## Marvin01

*2012 Britstops 111 page 59*

This was our first Britstop last saturday night and we are now totally hooked.

This is also my first post to this site, so please bear with me whilst I work out the etiquette.

We were due to arrive at the Farm shop after 7pm so we telephoned Richard, who was extremely friendly and agreed to leave the gates closed, but unlocked, for us to lock behind us. As this was our first trip out in our brand new motorhome, we were pleased with the safety of being 'locked in'

The car park was huge and the Farm shop location is lovely. We parked near to the shop end of the car park (there is some generator noise, but it is quiet and blends into the background after a while).

We spent a peaceful night, listening to the birds and in the morning were treated to a display by a green woodpecker.

Richard turned up at about 8am to unlock the gates and he was a really chatty and helpful host. The car park fills up quickly after opening, so I would recommend that you arrive before 10.30 am or after 4pm, although it may be quieter during the week.

The Farm is a PYO and has lots to choose from. The farm shop is not enormous, but has a good variety of items (meats, pies, jams, cheese, eggs, veg etc).

The under cover cafe (a big colourful marquee/tent) had a good variety of homemade cake (approx £2.50/slice) and all sorts of teas, coffees and hot chocolate (£2.00/cup)

Children are well catered for with inflatable slides and a mini assault course, which was very popular.

If you are passing through the Oxford area, I would recommend a stop here as it is an easy location to find from the Britstop directions and is well signposted on the roads.

I hope this is helpful. - More reviews on the way soon.

site admin note - merged to main Britstops reviews


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Marvin.

Welcome to the forums.

Have a look at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-106594-.html and see if you might want your review to be entered there.
If you do, then perhaps a moderator (do we still have any?) might move your post for you.

As a supporter of the Brit Stop scheme, I am pleased that your first venture was a success for you.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## ralph-dot

Is Brit Stop still going?


----------



## JockandRita

ralph-dot said:


> Is Brit Stop still going?


Very much so Ralph, according to Steve, the owner. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1268524.html#1268524

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Stanner

ralph-dot said:


> Is Brit Stop still going?


See 2nd or 3rd post above your one.

There appears to be a website problem and Britstops is away at a show.


----------



## ralph-dot

Stanner said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Brit Stop still going?
> 
> 
> 
> See 2nd or 3rd post above your one.
> 
> There appears to be a website problem and Britstops is away at a show.
Click to expand...

My post was moved from another thread


----------



## BritStops

ralph-dot said:


> Is Brit Stop still going?


Hi Ralph, yes! We are!

Just got back from the Shrewsbury show (Hi ceejaytee, good to meet you - you're much taller than you look in your avatar :lol: )

As Corporal Jones would say, "Don't panic, Mr Mainwaring!"

The website glitch is being sorted out, and hopefully we'll be back up and running tomorrow if not before.

Brit Stops' Facebook, Flickr and Twitter still up and running as usual.

Steve

[edit to add missing apostrophe - fussy? Me?]


----------



## Stanner

ralph-dot said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Brit Stop still going?
> 
> 
> 
> See 2nd or 3rd post above your one.
> 
> There appears to be a website problem and Britstops is away at a show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post was moved from another thread
Click to expand...

I know - That's why I referred you to the post 2 or 3 above yours in this thread - it answers your question. :wink:


----------



## BritStops

Good news - website back up and running again!  

All systems go and back to normal here at Brit Stops HQ (very much depends of course on your definition of "normal")

Steve


----------



## lifestyle

Having read through all the pages about Britstops ,i have took the plunge and joined the club.
Hopefully in the next few weeks we will be able to try some of the locations and maybe bump in to one or two other members.

Les


----------



## Marvin01

*2012 Britstop 106 and then 104*

Another two triumphant Britstops this weekend.

Firstly 106, Arrival is allowed at any time on the days indicated. We arrived in Marvin the Majestic at around 8pm on Friday night having phoned just prior to this. Parking was in a gravelled area in front of a barn surrounded by a built up grassy area. It was lovely and peaceful and close to a public (not very well used) bridalway/footpath. The surrounding countryside provided wonderful views and we were treated to views of a fox going about her business and fields full of cows. A short walk to the Farm shop on the Saturday morning was well worth the trip and we stocked up on 'cooked breakfast' supplies. There were also freshly frozen meals, meats and desserts along with fresh meat. Condiments were available, but not fresh bread or veg (this was available in frozen form). We thanked the very pleasant hosts for the opportunity to stop and moved on for a quick look around Chichester (parking for Motorhomes/coaches/lorries is £6.00 for 2 hours or more in the coach park near to the Waitrose superstore and the Westgate Leisure Centre). Chichester cathedral is a short walk away along the 'wall walk' and it is free entry - well worth a look.

On Saturday night we stayed at the Britstop 104 - pub. We parked in their lovely big car park at the far end with the back window facing out on to open fields - very pretty. I would advise you to arrive in the afternoon as the car park does get quite full. The landlady was well informed about Britstops and made us very welcome. We went for a long walk to East and West Wittering Beaches, but the signposts for public footpaths are quite well hidden in overgrown hedges and the paths don't look very well used, so I would recommend getting the bus if you want to go to the seaside! The buses are quite regular. If you really want to walk, do not wear shorts as the nettles come up to your knees in places.
I would also say that you should definitely leave room for a meal at the pub - the food was reasonably priced and was excellent quality and the service was polite and friendly. The badger beer went down a treat too!

We left on Sunday morning before the pub was open (11.30am) but the staff were already around if you need them.

Another great weekend - parking for free!


----------



## BritStops

Book and windscreen sticker in the post tomorrow, Les!

Happy travels!

Steve


----------



## rugbyken

*024*

this is one of the may updates landlord quite pleased already had 3 take up the stopover, nice ale and jan had king prawns and mushrooms in garlic and was in heaven my steak was good [wish i'd had the prawns] pub not that busy we were chatting to the landlady most of the night ,
pub itself is between junc 16/17 of the m4 so might make a good stopover for some folks, near chippenham for those going north or south


----------



## grandadbaza

*019*

Finally managed our first Brit Stop, with all this rain I emailed ahead and the owner replied , its a bit soggy but you will be all right , 
When I arrived after it raining all day , the normal field for parking was well wet , Norman the owner greeted me and directed to an area of hard standing, and even offered hook up , I declined ,did not want to take advantage of his generosity, He then said there are the toilets and showed me to a brand new portacabin type toilet unit.
Really nice guy .
We bought fresh veg etc and super strawberries from him , his shop is very well stocked 
Despite the Cr_p weater there is some good things in life

On a proper summer night this would be a great place to stop over ,but not that bad in the rain

Baza


----------



## rugbyken

*212*

Tried to book to stopover at this brewery only to be told that must be an old advert we don't do that,
No matter went to another very nice pub 209 will post that separately


----------



## rugbyken

*209*

Nice quite pub just outside bury st Edmunds 5mls had 2 x cheeseburgers absolutely stuffed us good range of evening meals £ 6/9 landlord apologetic that he was on a water meter so couldn't offer top up service etc nice forest 1/2 ml down rd for Molly she also got fed lots of the darts supper


----------



## grandadbaza

*Re: 019*



grandadbaza said:


> Finally managed our first Brit Stop, with all this rain I emailed ahead and the owner replied , its a bit soggy but you will be all right ,
> When I arrived after it raining all day , the normal field for parking was well wet , Norman the owner greeted me and directed to an area of hard standing, and even offered hook up , I declined ,did not want to take advantage of his generosity, He then said there are the toilets and showed me to a brand new portacabin type toilet unit.
> Really nice guy .
> We bought fresh veg etc and super strawberries from him , his shop is very well stocked
> Despite the Cr_p weater there is some good things in life
> 
> On a proper summer night this would be a great place to stop over ,but not that bad in the rain
> 
> Baza


I must add that before we left we went in to the shop to say goodbye. and was greeted with the smell of fresh baked bread , well if you like fresh bread you dont want to miss this , it is the best crusty bread this side of the channel. 
Oh and I forgot to say that you dont have to bend down to pick strawbs they are grown at waist height , great for us oldies :roll:


----------



## lifestyle

Baza

Will you be adding anything else today :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## BritStops

Just a quick note to say I've numbered the photos on our gallery, so you can match them to the sites in the book. 

Also, if anyone hasn't yet received the updates, please let me know. I have a few email addresses that despite changing underscores to dashes, dots to underscores, etc. still keep pinging back to me!

Steve


----------



## mr2

*Brit stops*

We are just back from 2+weeks in Scotland including stops at 3 Britstops

1. 802. This visitor centre has a large car park with level parking and farm shop with plenty of veggies and meat. staff were welcoming but warned that we might hear the geese on a pond. In any event we had a quiet night. There is a cafe open during the day and water is available. We will certainly use it again when travelling up tp the West Coast.

2. 806. Great location but parking was difficult for our 7.15m M/H. Food was excellent in the restaurant. However the restaurant is part of the fishery located alonside and work continued until after midnight. In addition pumps circulating water in their fishtanks kicked in from time to time during the night. Unlikely to return to stop over but will use the restaurant.

3. 804. A farm shop with cafe and welcoming staff (Lynn) A wide range of vegetables and fruit plus a cafe with homemade cakes. Easy to park and water available. Will use again.


----------



## 91502

We had our first night on a Brit Stop last week, we joined last year to support the scheme after enjoying France Passion so much and wanted to see it succeed in the UK but didn't get around to using it.
We forgot to ring and just arrived at our stop (no 708) to be greeted by Tula and Paul. 
They were expecting another MH but were happy for us to stop as well. 
The gardens are beautiful and we had a relaxing late lunch in the sun, Paul found us a picnic blanket for our daughter to sit and play with her toys and told us we were welcome to stay all afternoon and even bring our own wine and beer if we wanted.
We walked into town which took about 15 minutes along a quiet road with a good footpath, then spent the rest of the day in the gardens enjoying the sun.
Before we left we had to try the cooked breakfast which set us up for the day.
The food and drink prices were excellent with a slice of homemade cake costing just £1.50 and included some unusual but delicious items. 
I had a large sun dried focaccia filled with black pudding, beet root and feta cheese, a combination I would never have thought of but will be doing it myself now.
Tula and Paul couldn't do enough to please us and we will be going back.
The only down side is we could only stay for one night.

Looking forward to visiting more Brit Stops now.

JP


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Brit stops*



mr2 said:


> 2. 806. Great location but parking was difficult for our 7.15m M/H. Food was excellent in the restaurant. However the restaurant is part of the fishery located alonside and work continued until after midnight. In addition pumps circulating water in their fishtanks kicked in from time to time during the night. Unlikely to return to stop over but will use the restaurant.


If this is the one I think it is (book not to hand at the moment) there is a perfect quiet lay-by that goes well off the very quiet road and overlooks the Loch about 1/4 to 1/2 mile east. 
The neighbours there shouldn't (hopefully) disturb you as it's just across the road from a graveyard.


----------



## rugbyken

*317*

Stayed at this rugby club last night massive parking area "go where your comfortable we were told" tucked ourselves away in a corner went into the bar for a couple of pints, no pressure to though doubles as a social club for the area so reasonably busy but not noisy, club has ambitious plans to invite more campers and will be planning more facilities but at the moment good stop just at end of m4 good for Irish ferry or Brecon beacons


----------



## bulawayolass

*405*

Just done our first Brit Stops 405 had a lovely time and recommend it to all. They close at 17:00 and we felt like we owned the place. 
very easy to find and good roads all round.

The last main meals are served at 15:00 so instead we had a hugemongus burger salad and chips with coleslaw at 15:15. Took a bit of time to arrive as they were busy but didn't mind as sat in the sun chatting.

They have a specialist food shop and wines sales we got a few goodies l loved their frozen food section all small home made goodies from themselves or Devon, places like this l find lethal to my wallet.

There was quite a few craft shops which were fun to poke around in, with helpful owners/servers We got some bits towards making the wedding invites from the card shop there was also a small falconry centre who hold daily displays, it was quite busy so didn't go in but looked nice.

If you are into fishing they have a small fishery there.

When rung our instructions were very friendly and more important easy to sort..."Drive through the car park and park on the field" we did and backed up to the vines and they made a lovely peaceful backdrop.[/b]


----------



## Solwaybuggier

*114*

We stayed last Wednesday at 114, a village pub - Phil, the landlord, was extremely friendly, and commented that BritStops works well for him. Parking is on the pub car park - there was even (paying) hook-up available, as well as water - I wasn't sure if our hose would reach the tap and Phil offered use of his hosereel if needed.

Very much a small village local, but there were 5 cask beers on. We can't comment on the food, as the kitchen is closed on a Wednesday.

We were a bit apprehensive to hear that glass recycling collection was about 6.45 on Thursday morning, but there wasn't too much noise from it (even though it was right by where we parked.)

A very comfortable overnight stop.


----------



## alphadee

Ha sanyone stayed at 514 or 515 please?


----------



## bulawayolass

*604*

Just did a lovely overnighter at 604 just down the road from us.

There was the farm market on the Saturday, held every 3 weeks and we were warned was heavy traffic so timed our arrival when it was packing up even so Edwina warned the gate lady we may turn up when the market was on. It was done and closed when we arrived at 13:30 and Alan directed us to a huge area to park in. We could have parked by the barn but security lights would be on through the night so we took the nice dark field.

Long woodland walks through the farms planted woods was very peaceful with wood carvings at different points, broad grass paths cut through, there was a couple of muddy areas but easy to get round them... well unless like me you are barefoot and just slosh through as more fun :lol:

Couple of alpacas and a pig mooching in the paddocks and in season were wildflower fields. Inside the converted barn was farm foods, veg and small crafts.
The meal at lunch today also in the barn a very nice wood and rock refurbished barn was great and not pricey l had saddleback pork beefburger, with cheese and covered in mushrooms & onions, a big mixed salad and chunky chips, Andy had a vegetable curry which wasn't to hot, chutney, naan and several popodoms.

Worth going a nice farm that today was actually quite busy with locals coming in for a Sunday lunch and people out on bikes using it as a break and eat/drink point. We will be going back at some point in the car for more food. And they some do a veggi and veggan foods as well.


----------



## 91502

Last week we stayed at 519, a great place if you want a day out with the children or if you just want a night stop over a quiet level large carpark with no overnight traffic. 
We spent a good 6 hours on the farm, had lunch in the coffee shop which serves basic wholesome home made food at a good price.
The staff were very friendly and said we could park anywhere but MH's usually stop in the carpark but there was also a grass overflow parking area if we preferred.
There was a pub withing walking distance although we didn't try it.
Ideal for south Derbyshire or Derby town centre which is about 4 miles away.
Certainly worth a visit.
JP


----------



## alphadee

*Brit Stop 521*

This pub is not in the 2012 book, but came through on one of the update emails from Steve. We stayed there last week, parked on the public parking area next door to the pub, which is at the end of a no through road, so very quiet. Right next to the parking place is a river and disused railway cycle path, which provided 2 excellent bike rides. We were made welcome in the pub on the Monday evening. The owners and the locals were very friendly. We enjoyed excellent farmhouse burgers with great chips and side salads which were very good value and delicious. We were even invited to stay an extra night so we could join in the pub quiz held the first tuesday of the month, with a buffet included!! We did so, and had a very enjoyable evening. Definately one to revisit!


----------



## stevethebeekeeper

*406 & 412*

We have visited two over the last couple of nights. The first was 406. It was most pleasant and the farm shop had some lovely scoff. So well worth the stop.

We then stayed in 412, their first 'victims' :lol: Very nice couple and made us most welcome. It was nice listening to the ducks and chucks. We shall be trying the eggs tonight. They also run a CL so should be back at some stage to spend some more time in the area.

Yet again two worthwhile brit stops.


----------



## Telbell

Thinking of joining Brit Stops next March and gave our email to Steve at the NEC Show 

A question please about these Reviews. 

At the moment there are 15 pages of Reviews on this thread....but is there a quick way of locating a Review for a particular "Stop" without searching for it in this thread? Or even a quick way establishing if there is a Review for a "Stop".

Eg do the Reviews eventually appear in the "Book"? Or is someone collating them so that they appear in some consolidated document in order of the Brit Stop Reference Numbers?

Thanks


----------



## LisaB

*Re: 406 & 412*



stevethebeekeeper said:


> We have visited two over the last couple of nights. The first was 406. It was most pleasant and the farm shop had some lovely scoff. So well worth the stop.
> 
> We then stayed in 412, their first 'victims' :lol: Very nice couple and made us most welcome. It was nice listening to the ducks and chucks. We shall be trying the eggs tonight. They also run a CL so should be back at some stage to spend some more time in the area.
> 
> Yet again two worthwhile brit stops.


Victims  we were struggling for a goat to sacrifice last night !

Nice to meet you!


----------



## rosalan

There is a way of finding reviews. Use Google and put in your request details and Google will (should) find any references to Brit Stops that have been posted.
As an aside, I have found Mr BritStops to be one of the most helpful and pleasant people to have dealings with. He also gives out free sweeties at the shows.
Alan


----------



## Telbell

> He also gives out free sweeties at the shows.
> Alan


Thanks Alan-he must have run out when I saw him :lol:


----------



## ThursdaysChild

*Britstop 003*

Wonderful location and typical old-worlde country pub. Good beer and reasonably priced food.
Car park a bit muddy and trees block sat dish, but quiet and secure enough.
Have known the pub for years, and the latest manager(ess) is trying hard to restore some lost fortunes.


----------



## alphadee

*Brit Stop 208*

We visited this Brit Stop in a quiet and attractive village last week. They have a CS behind the pub, but we parked in the car park (also at the back). We were offered (and accepted) EHU for £3. We had a drink in the pub, but were not hungry enough to try the very appealing home made dishes on the menu. Next morning wewent out on our bikes to explore the area. We worked up an appetite and had a very nice lunch, which was great value too, before setting off. Another very pleasant stay.


----------



## alphadee

*Brit Stop 204*

We were a bit disappointed with this one. We did phone a couple of hours before (although not necessary to do so) and left a message on the answerphone. We arrived and drove into the car park which was quite a squeeze...(there were several cars in there with flat tyres and weeds growing all over them). They say in the book they can take 3 motorhomes, including over 30' (we are 28'). I did try the door of the pub (there were lights on inside) but it appeared to be locked. We decided to leave this one and found a CL to stay on instead. A shame as the village itself looked very nice and I had a walk all planned! Maybe others have had a better experience of this one?


----------



## bulawayolass

*802*

Spoke to PC and very nice lady she said yes no problem would we be there before 17:00 and see us then.

Huge big car park and only couple of visitors in the shop part could park where ever we wanted. Luckily the restaurant was closed for renovations, lucky cause if it was stacked like the shop my waist would have grown more and wallet shrunk more :lol:

Would recommend this as a quiet, well it was in mid winter but friendly stop. And very much in their favour for items and only place we have seen any where where a small shop stocks goats milk important for Andy as can not drink cows milk.

oh and you can also get feed pellets to go and feed the geese and deer which may be nice for the kids


----------



## ardgour

*Re: 802*



bulawayolass said:


> Spoke to PC and very nice lady she said yes no problem would we be there before 17:00 and see us then.
> 
> Huge big car park and only couple of visitors in the shop part could park where ever we wanted. Luckily the restaurant was closed for renovations, lucky cause if it was stacked like the shop my waist would have grown more and wallet shrunk more :lol:
> 
> Would recommend this as a quiet, well it was in mid winter but friendly stop. And very much in their favour for items and only place we have seen any where where a small shop stocks goats milk important for Andy as can not drink cows milk.
> 
> oh and you can also get feed pellets to go and feed the geese and deer which may be nice for the kids


good to hear this one is still doing well - we have stopped off there twice and received a very warm welcome both times. Handy for those heading up and down between Scotland and England

Chris


----------



## domannhal

We've been to two stops up to now, and been very pleased. The first was near Donna Nook in lincolnshire, and it was the week that hundreds of seals came on the beach to have their young pups. It was a terrific experience that we had'nt expected. The second one was near Rutland Water, and it was a micro-brewery, pub and bed and breakfast all rolled into one. It was built in 1200's and still original. They asked if we wanted a tab and we were to pay up when we left. Our tab heading was "the campervan" !! The parking was next to a footpath where peaple went walks with dogs, and the village was lovely. There was also another new pub in the village built in 1500. Will go again.


----------



## bulawayolass

*803*

Please note this is NOT on the stops they have withdrawn. I rang to check about stopping and a bad tempered lady snapped they didn't do "that" any more. While l tried to apologise for bothering her she put the phone down.


----------



## rosalan

Don't be put off Bulawayolass, I am sure there are some miserable people about, and you could have rung at a sensitive moment.
To date I have loved every BritStop we have visited, as many others have noted. We can all do without the grumpy ones.

Alan


----------



## bulawayolass

Yup agree there Alan, was a heads up for folks. All others have been great


----------



## ardgour

*number 611*

stayed here on Friday night doing our 'shakedown' run with the new van.
It is a country inn right in the middle of nowhere but wonderful walking country (dogs on a tight lead there are lots of sheep in the area). The car park is at the front and is not big but it is level and there was no problem tucking our van in at the side in the shelter of a small band of trees that helped minimise the strong winds. Lovely big fire in the bar and staff very welcoming. A choice of bar meals or restaurant with an interesting sounding menu but we went for the wedge of home-made steak and ale pie with plenty of veg.
Although the book says a phone call is not necessary before visiting we did phone ahead and discovered that although we were welcome to stay there Thursday night the pub would be closed for a staff party so we moved our visit to Friday to enjoy the hospitality on offer.

Chris


----------



## ardgour

*Re: 803*



bulawayolass said:


> Please note this is NOT on the stops they have withdrawn. I rang to check about stopping and a bad tempered lady snapped they didn't do "that" any more. While l tried to apologise for bothering her she put the phone down.


Oh dear, sounds like they might have had a bad experience with a MH - I hope not but maybe Steve will be able to find out what went wrong.
I like to think that all MHers are nice people who would treat the hosts with respect but sadly in my experience this is not true - saw some behaviour on a France passion site (thankfully not by a british van) that was really stretching the hosts hospitality.
Don't let this one negative put you off, so far all the hosts we have come across have made me proud to be British and shown what a lovely welcoming nation we are

Chris


----------



## BritStops

*Re: 803*



ardgour said:


> bulawayolass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please note this is NOT on the stops they have withdrawn. I rang to check about stopping and a bad tempered lady snapped they didn't do "that" any more. While l tried to apologise for bothering her she put the phone down.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, sounds like they might have had a bad experience with a MH - I hope not but maybe Steve will be able to find out what went wrong.
> I like to think that all MHers are nice people who would treat the hosts with respect but sadly in my experience this is not true - saw some behaviour on a France passion site (thankfully not by a british van) that was really stretching the hosts hospitality.
> Don't let this one negative put you off, so far all the hosts we have come across have made me proud to be British and shown what a lovely welcoming nation we are
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Hi everyone,

In this case it seems there's been a misunderstanding about the start and finish of the Brit Stops "year". Belhaven Smokehouse (803) had told me some time ago that they were going to have to pull out for 2013 - due to planned building works, not because of bad experiences with Brit Stoppers - and they won't feature in the new book. Shame, as they an interesting stopover in a great spot, but that's the nature of a scheme like Brit Stops and why we continually recruit new hosts.

It sounds like they must have thought December would see the year out for them, and were probably not expecting any calls or visitors in January and February. So apologies to bulawayolass for that. Pleased to hear though that your other Brit Stops have all been successful.

On a general note, we haven't had any bad "reviews" of Brit Stoppers from our hosts, I'm pleased to say, so thank you to all our lovely members! We did however have a call from a host worried that a visiting Brit Stopper had died in his motorhome 8O *

The good news is that editing of the new guide is coming along nicely, and it will be available for those who are _really_ keen to get their hands on the first copies, at the NEC show in February. We'll also be taking pre-orders on our website in February, sending the books out when we return from the NEC.

Steve

*it turned out that far from being "an ex-Brit Stopper", he loved the area (708) so much he'd been up at the crack of dawn before the hosts, and off out on an extended walk till late, which is why the concerned host couldn't rouse anyone! :lol:


----------



## stevethebeekeeper

*Re: 803*



BritStops said:


> ardgour said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like they must have thought December would see the year out for them, and were probably not expecting any calls or visitors in January and February.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the year run from March? I would agree with the host that logically a 2012 scheme would end at the end of 2012.
> A year starting in Jan would also save my inlaws buying rubbish xmas presents as they could buy me a brit stops membership instead.
Click to expand...


----------



## BritStops

*Re: 803*



stevethebeekeeper said:


> Why does the year run from March? I would agree with the host that logically a 2012 scheme would end at the end of 2012.
> A year starting in Jan would also save my inlaws buying rubbish xmas presents as they could buy me a brit stops membership instead.


Why does the Brit Stops year run from March? Hmm, good question!

The simple answer is that that's what France Passion does! Our thinking back in 2010 when we started planning was that if it was good enough for France Passion then it was good enough for us (similar to the old "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" adage).

We've had a few requests for Brit Stops as Xmas pressies over the last couple of years, but tbh not very many at all. I suppose that could change if we publish in January though...

But, anyway, you've got us thinking now. I'll put it on the agenda of our next board meeting (aka any time we can get away from the kids for a chat!).

Steve


----------



## stevethebeekeeper

Thanks Steve. That was not the reason I was expecting, but more interesting.

I would certainly prefer a brit stop membership than another pestle and mortar for the kitchen next year!


----------



## 1302

*Re: 803*



BritStops said:


> Why does the Brit Stops year run from March? Hmm, good question!
> 
> Steve


Hi - we are looking to buy a copy of Brit Stops when the new copies come out (we have only just learnt about your book and like the sound of it.

We are heading to Scotland in two weeks time and whilst we could make good use of the current issue we really dont want to shell out £25 on a book that will be redundant for most of the year. We did look on evilBay to see if anyone had a copy for sale second hand but that shows none.

Would you be prepared to do a copy at less than the going rate? It wouldnt even have to be perfect given the circumstances.


----------



## BritStops

*Re: 803*



1302 said:


> Would you be prepared to do a copy at less than the going rate? It wouldnt even have to be perfect given the circumstances.


Hi Paul and Alison,

You're in luck, as we're currently offering the 2012 book at £10. There's no PayPal button on our website now as we don't want people buying the 2012 book thinking it'll last all year, so best way is to use a PayPal account to send £12 (£2 P&P) to paymentsATbritstops.com.

If you haven't got a PayPal account please pm me for details of how to pay by bank transfer.

Steve


----------



## zulurita

I would also like the book earlier than March as sometimes we want to go away in March.

However on the downside if away for winter that would also be an issue. So not easy I guess.


----------



## BritStops

zulurita said:


> I would also like the book earlier than March as sometimes we want to go away in March.
> 
> However on the downside if away for winter that would also be an issue. So not easy I guess.


Yes, that's just one of the issues - some lucky people whizz off to warmer climes to escape the colder weather this time of year, while others put the van away over winter, so I'm pretty certain that a publication date that would be great for some wouldn't be so good for others.

If you're keen to use it March though, last year we got the new book out at the end of Feb, and this year will be the same. So although the publication date is officially March 1st, if you place a pre-order you'll more than likely receive it at the end of Feb.

Steve


----------



## 1302

*Re: 803*



BritStops said:


> , so best way is to use a PayPal account to send £12 (£2 P&P) to paymentsATbritstops.com.
> 
> .
> 
> Steve


We'll do just that then  I'm off for a bike ride before it rains - so just after that :lol: It will be 'today' 

Cheers - Paul


----------



## rugbyken

Steve got me my copy just before the end of feb last year as I was of to Cornwall to have a couple of beeny boxes fitted before I left for Portugal the book paid for itself twice over in that one week


----------



## 1302

My 'discounted' copy arrived this morning - great service from Brit Stops

Thanks 

Reading it now


----------



## stevethebeekeeper

*brit stop 201*

Stayed at 201 on the weekend which was very nice. Managed to stop the wife buying stuff, although she had many 'ideas'!

Hopefully get a couple more in before the end of the 2012 book.


----------



## bb46

*Britstop 206*

BritStop Number 206
Stayed at this 16th century pub last night. We can highly recommend it. The beer is real ale - the pub is in the CAMRA Good Beer guide. Food was cooked to order and was excellent as was the welcome from the owners. It was Quiz night - we were invited to join in and came last, much to the appreciation of the locals, one of whom then insisted on buying us drinks!
The car park is large and reasonably level and in dry weather there is a field that can be used - we felt very safe and will certainly visit again.

BB46


----------



## Telbell

Are we the first "pending" Britstoppers to have stayed with a "pending" Britstoppers host?

Excellent food and parking in the wilds of Worcestershire but I can't give you a number as he hasn't got one yet :wink:


----------



## 91502

Hi all.
For all of you who have received your new book like me this morning there is a new entry no. 525.
Just arrived back this minute, didn't stop over just popped in for a coffee and some shopping.
This is our local farm shop and it is excellent, its just won yet another award which they seem to do every other week.
Not the cheapest place to shop by a long way but for those little luxury's it is really nice.
Picked up some Lincoln Red filet steak, baby turnips, golden beetroot and a cabbage which could all have come straight from the field.
I am not sure where they will ask you to park but there is plenty of flat level hard standing all with views over the fields.
Well worth a visit.
James


----------



## bigcats30

Got my book today so think will drag the better half out this weekend


----------



## Telbell

As a new "Britstopper" I can see the value of having "Reviews". But better, surely if they are collated in one database rather than having to scroll through several pages to see if a particular Stop has been reviewed. Is there such a Database?

Also- is there a mechanism for Britstoppers to be informed of changes, additions, cancellations?

Sorry if these q's have been asked before!


----------



## bigtwin

Telbell said:


> Also- is there a mechanism for Britstoppers to be informed of changes, additions, cancellations?


Updates (in pdf) are sent out by e-mail a few times per year.


----------



## ceejayt

BritStops 417 Very handy

BritStops 520 Excellent


----------



## andrewball1000

bigtwin said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also- is there a mechanism for Britstoppers to be informed of changes, additions, cancellations?
> 
> 
> 
> Updates (in pdf) are sent out by e-mail a few times per year.
Click to expand...

And this is not done by France Passion which has been going for twenty years nor any of the other countries. Well done Britstops.

Got my copy this morning and its great to see the size growing each year. May all MHF members contribute new stops to ensure the effort that Britstops have put in to get this off the ground continues.

Ask not what Britstops can do for you, but what you can do for Britstops.

(yeah well I am on near the end of the bottle of Red)


----------



## stevethebeekeeper

Telbell said:


> As a new "Britstopper" I can see the value of having "Reviews". But better, surely if they are collated in one database rather than having to scroll through several pages to see if a particular Stop has been reviewed. Is there such a Database?


One of the problems with the brit stop number is that last years numbers are not all the same as this years numbers.


----------



## ceejayt

ceejayt said:


> BritStops 417 Very handy
> 
> BritStops 520 Excellent


From the 2013 Book


----------



## StephandJohn

Just got the book for the first time. There are some very interesting places in it - can't wait to get the van out soon for the first trip this year.


----------



## mickandkim

Stopped at britstop 516 last night, a really friendly stop and food at a very reasonable price , we were made to feel very welcome and the hand pulled Tetleys isnt half bad,

From the car park you have great views to the east and south.


----------



## mickandkim

Might even consider re-naming it as .... dogs bottom view..


----------



## ceejayt

mickandkim said:


> Stopped at britstop 516 last night, a really friendly stop and food at a very reasonable price , we were


Hi

As someone pointed out the numbers have changed in the book from 2012 to 2013 so could we either say which book or if not mentioned then assume it is 2013? We are just in that crossover phase aren't we?

C


----------



## oldtart

Yes. I agree. I thought this was the 2013 book. We are looking for one near to Chesterfield.

Val


----------



## mickandkim

Apologies, 

This was from the 2013 book 

Mick


----------



## Telbell

No 416 (2013)

A lovely young couple only recently taken over the premises.

Enjoyed a nice meal, good value, in recently refurbished restaurant.

A tip- ask if you can be "housed" in the "side" car park rather than the rear(less traffic noise) though this may be difficult at busy times.


----------



## aldra

we have just bought the book

A little worried as we don't tend to eat out much

And they all seem to be pubs

Aldra


----------



## Telbell

"And they all seem to be pubs "

Yes on balance most are. You could pop in for a shandy?? :wink:


----------



## aldra

true    

it's leaving the dog really

Aldra


----------



## mikebeaches

aldra said:


> we have just bought the book
> 
> A little worried as we don't tend to eat out much
> 
> And they all seem to be pubs
> 
> Aldra


We're not huge fans of pubs either, but we've found there are lots of other interesting Brit Stops places to stay too.

The farm-based businesses and shops are amongst our favourites.

Having said that, the pub locations do significantly increase the range of places to overnight.

Mike


----------



## ardgour

aldra said:


> we have just bought the book
> 
> A little worried as we don't tend to eat out much
> 
> And they all seem to be pubs
> 
> Aldra


not all - we have stayed at some really good farm shops, and there are various other 'non-eating' places There is no obligation to buy anything on your overnight stay - it is very tempting though when faced with beautiful local produce  
Chris


----------



## aldra

I am more than happy to buy things 

It's just eating out and leaving the dog, if there were no other dogs in the pub, great, if there are its a no go area

But we could always slip in for a drink or two  

Aldra


----------



## amethyst

Why do people torment dogs by taking them into pubs that serve food.
Thats without going into the hygiene implications.


----------



## aldra

Well I don't know as we never take him in so never go in

But I have no problem with a well behaved dog in a pub

Unfortunately 

I don't have one

aldra


----------



## bigtwin

amethyst said:


> Why do people torment dogs by taking them into pubs that serve food.
> Thats without going into the hygiene implications.


I can never understand this country's obsession with using H&S as a reason for not allowing dogs into food serving establishments. It's not as though they're being taken through food preparation areas!

A sense of perspective would be good!

Sorry, off topic :!:


----------



## Telbell

shame. All apart from the last very few reviews are now useless due to re-numbering. Great idea to start with but no way round it I suppose?


----------



## amethyst

bigtwin said:


> amethyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people torment dogs by taking them into pubs that serve food.
> Thats without going into the hygiene implications.
> 
> 
> 
> I can never understand this country's obsession with using H&S as a reason for not allowing dogs into food serving establishments. It's not as though they're being taken through food preparation areas!
> 
> A sense of perspective would be good!
> 
> Sorry, off topic :!:
Click to expand...

The greyhound licking the table next too us recently might have put you off. Still does not explain the torment though.

I guess its bad owners and not the dogs that need banning.

Sorry for off topic


----------



## tonyt

Ooo, I do like it when a thread veers off topic onto that of dogs :lol: 

Even better if we can deflect it onto gassing!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy

In Germany they seem to manage very well with dogs in pubs, even while people eat. In much the same way as our dogs lie quietly on the floor while we eat in the van or at home. That is because our dogs know that when we eat is not when they eat. Our food is ours and theirs is theirs, it's a pack thing and dogs have no problem at all understanding it, once they have had it pointed out to them a few times. Of course if their owners don't make that clear to them problems do ensue, Alan.


----------



## ardgour

Could we perhaps start a new thread of 'britstop reviews 2013'?
That would get round the problem of wading through so many pages of posts and the numbers changing. Maybe a mod (if we have one) could transfer the posts for this year into the new thread
Chris


----------



## tubbytuba

I've never taken much interest in Brit stops before, but having read through this thread I think a subscription could be on the cards. Now that Mrs Tubby is about to retire (Thursday coming) we hope to get out in the van a lot more, and as this year is going to be restricted to UK touring we should be able to get a fair bit of use from it. 
Steve.


----------



## rosalan

Hand on heart, outside of the European Aires and Passion system, for me it is the best we have got for Motorhomes.
It is all very well going out hoping to find somewhere or someone to allow you to park overnight but BritStops allows you to think ahead, if you wish, and plan stopping places with confidence and knowledge of being welcome.
Last week I phoned a lovely spot in Staffordshire only to find that they already had 4 vans visiting, I should have phoned sooner perhaps, but they would try and fit me in.
So word is getting around, BritStops lives!

Alan


----------



## Telbell

ardgour said:


> Could we perhaps start a new thread of 'britstop reviews 2013'?
> That would get round the problem of wading through so many pages of posts and the numbers changing. Maybe a mod (if we have one) could transfer the posts for this year into the new thread
> Chris


I'd support that.

Alternatively when a "Stop" has been given a ref number why not retain that no permanently in the book for the duration of their membership. It may mean gaps in the numbering system as Hosts leave but does that matter so long as they appear in numerical order in the book??

I suppose this is down to "Mr Brit Stops" (Steve??)


----------



## ThursdaysChild

*Britstop 135*

Having escaped early from a very unseasonable France, we didn't fancy the drive back from Dover at night, so we looked for a Britstop not too far from the M20.
135 fitted the bill, and what a delightful location it enjoys. The welcome was warm and we chose to dine - another good decision, excellent meal at a reasonable price. 
Used the car park, the paddock being too soggy at this time of year. Quite secure and a good night's kip.
Will use this one again - a nice change from Marine Parade.


----------



## cello297

*Peak District*

We've just made our first Brit Stop and it was the business. We picked up the new (to us) Nuevo ES and asked the delightful chesterfield couple from whom we bought it what the R**** O** was like - Brit Stops stop number 516. They said "wonderful food, all local produced with great ambience". We asked about number 515 and they said "where"? So we went to 515. Call us crazy if you will.

Our choice could not have been better. This was a farm shop with a little cafe attached; quite unassuming and totally unfindable. The parking was questionably level, but what does that matter if you are with friends. The couple who run the shop were delightful and the produce very good.... but the cafe... specialises in pies.... and what pies. Wonderful!

And the view!

And the walks!

We're sold on Brit Stops and will be using them on a regular basis. A great little book and we have already saved the cost of a night at Chatsworth - but had to do that too - and also a wonderful experience.

It's a good life. Shane [align=center]


----------



## wakk44

*Britstops 512*

Having joined Britstops at the NEC in February after seeing the good reviews on here this was our very first call.I do like the principle of this scheme and was looking forward to the stop and really wanted it to work.

Motorhoming in the UK is fine if stopping on recognised camp sites but if you want to stop overnight or wild camp then most local councils(not all)make it difficult with overnight sleeping bye laws and height barriers.The Britstop scheme is a breath of fresh air and judging by the number of entries in the book is welcomed by the hosts.

Having said that this first stop was a disappointment,the car park had a big slope and even with the millenco quattro levellers was impossible to get anywhere near level.We are not too fussy about getting level for an overnighter but would have been rolling out of bed here.

Still,we did our best and then went inside the pub to introduce ourselves and order a meal.Before I had chance to order I was politely but firmly told that we would be expected to book a table in return for overnighting.I intended to do that anyway as it is only fair but felt there was an air of compulsion,which I thought was not in keeping with Britstops ideals.

We took the hounds for a walk along a very busy A road and couldn't find any public footpaths or trails so decided to move on to a superb CL near Carsington water.

ps,all is not lost-see my next couple of Britstop reviews which were excellent.


----------



## wakk44

*Britstops 516*



mickandkim said:


> Stopped at britstop 516 last night, a really friendly stop and food at a very reasonable price , we were made to feel very welcome and the hand pulled Tetleys isnt half bad,
> 
> From the car park you have great views to the east and south.


I agree,a very friendly third stop which we enjoyed with lovely bar meals at a reasonable price,very helpful people who couldn't do enough.The landlord even invited our dog into the bar area.

I had a delicious chicken tikka masala and mrs wakk had bangers and mash which was eagerly devoured.

Just like to add that there is a good public footpath across the road for walking across the fields and the hourly bus service adjacent to the car park went to Chesterfield one way and Bakewell the other.We went to Chesterfield(15 minutes by bus) for a couple of hours for the excellent market.Another recommended stop.


----------



## wakk44

*Britstops 515*



cello297 said:


> We've just made our first Brit Stop and it was the business. We picked up the new (to us) Nuevo ES and asked the delightful chesterfield couple from whom we bought it what the R**** O** was like - Brit Stops stop number 516. They said "wonderful food, all local produced with great ambience". We asked about number 515 and they said "where"? So we went to 515. Call us crazy if you will.
> 
> Our choice could not have been better. This was a farm shop with a little cafe attached; quite unassuming and totally unfindable. The parking was questionably level, but what does that matter if you are with friends. The couple who run the shop were delightful and the produce very good.... but the cafe... specialises in pies.... and what pies. Wonderful!
> 
> And the view!
> 
> And the walks!
> 
> We're sold on Brit Stops and will be using them on a regular basis. A great little book and we have already saved the cost of a night at Chatsworth - but had to do that too - and also a wonderful experience.
> 
> It's a good life. Shane [align=center]


Must agree with this review,this was our second Britstop and more than made up for the disappointment of the first.Kath,the farm shop owner was very friendly and does all the baking for the cafe.

Tip-only attempt the full afternoon tea if ravenous,you get a huge roll/cob of your choice,followed by the biggest scone I have ever seen with lashings of jam and cream,washed down with as much tea or coffee you can drink.

There is great walking over the fields on a public footpath with stupendous views of the peak district towards Riber castle.A highly recommended stop with very friendly people who,incidentally were complimentary about the motorhomers that had stopped there previously.

ps the satnav postcode was about half a mile out for this location,just keep going on the minor road until you see the farm shop/cafe sign.


----------



## wakk44

*Searchable Database*

This thread is an excellent resource for checking out reviews for the Britstops scheme,however the bigger it gets the more unwieldy and user unfriendly it becomes.

Currently if wanting to check out a review for a particular stop you have to trawl through 20 odd pages to see if the stop has been reviewed,very time consuming particularly if you get to the last page only to find it hasn't been reviewed. :x

It would be impractical to ask the site owner or forum helpers to sort out the reviews geographically.My suggestion to Steve is to collate all the reviews on here(and other sites if there are any) and put them on the Britstops website in similar geographical areas or subsections as in the book.

Then one click on the area required would bring up all the local reviews saving a lot of time and effort.The stops could be identified by number only,just as on this thread,a quick reference to the guide would then identify the precise location and name of the stop. :idea:


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Searchable Database*



wakk44 said:


> Then one click on the area required would bring up all the local reviews saving a lot of time and effort.The stops could be identified by number only,just as on this thread,a quick reference to the guide would then identify the precise location and name of the stop. :idea:


A good idea Steve, :thumbright: however, a major stumbling block I see, is that as the numbers change every year, the review would only be useful for that year's guide, and by the time a decent number of reviews became available, ie, in the Autumn, the guide is nearing expiry.  
If the numbers stayed the same for existing Britstop locations, and were added to for newer ones, reviews would then be more useful to subscribers of the scheme, ie, a location that was reviewed in 2011, could be read up on, and visited in 2013 and beyond. Locations which withdraw from the scheme, could be deleted from the reviews. The numbers don't have to be in numerical order, but rather used purely as an ID for subscribers.

[email protected], are you watching? :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## wakk44

*Re: Searchable Database*



JockandRita said:


> ................
> If the numbers stayed the same for existing Britstop locations, and were added to for newer ones, reviews would then be more useful to subscribers of the scheme, ie, a location that was reviewed in 2011, could be read up on, and visited in 2013 and beyond. Locations which withdraw from the scheme, could be deleted from the reviews. The numbers don't have to be in numerical order, but rather used purely as an ID for subscribers.
> 
> [email protected], are you watching? :wink:
> 
> Cheers for now,
> 
> Jock.


That's the key Jock,keeping the same numbers year on year so all the reviews are valid in the future and then delete any that withdraw.

I reckon a searchable review database for members only on the Britstops site would be an asset,professional looking and in keeping with the whole Britstops concept.Steve could also offer a free membership for subscribers that submit a lot of reviews(10)?He can afford it after a very good NEC.

This would encourage people to contribute and be of use to members that want to try a new stop.


----------



## aldra

I've only just joined

Haven't used any yet

But for 2013 reviews I write them up in the book What you think

So I have an idea

So,
wonder though if people could add some prices for reasonable meals

my son feels about £100 for two is reasonable 

me I think that is excessive 

I come from a generation where it doesn't really matter what you can afford 

Is it value for money

Aldra


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> my son feels about £100 for two is reasonable


Gulp. 8O



aldra said:


> me I think that is excessive


Me too Sandra. 



aldra said:


> I come from a generation where it doesn't really matter what you can afford
> 
> Is it value for money


Same here.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

*Britstop 006*

Went to see this one last week, but found it rather unprepossessing, shop closed, no one around and, looking in the window, the shelves and dairy cooler empty.
Moved on.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

*Britstop 005*

Cheerful reception in well stocked cafe and shop. Car park fairly small, so we were asked to come back after 5.00 but before 6.00.
The Wifi code is written up on the wall inside the cafe, and it works outside too.
Reasonably level and hardly any traffic.
Interesting adjacent pen of rare breed pigs - curly haired ginger ones !
Cracking views.


----------



## stepps110

I stayed at Crooke Hall Inn, Britstops 607 and it is a fantastic location, right on the canal.
I got there late and missed last orders But it looks good for food and drinks, there are tables outside overlooking the canal. 
We are going back to do some walks.

If the village is busy can be tight coming in, dont think anything wider than a ducato would get in but I suppose the beer lorry makes it!


----------



## BritStops

*Re: Searchable Database*



JockandRita said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> If the numbers stayed the same for existing Britstop locations, and were added to for newer ones, reviews would then be more useful to subscribers of the scheme, ie, a location that was reviewed in 2011, could be read up on, and visited in 2013 and beyond. Locations which withdraw from the scheme, could be deleted from the reviews. The numbers don't have to be in numerical order, but rather used purely as an ID for subscribers.
> 
> [email protected], are you watching? :wink:
> 
> Cheers for now,
> 
> Jock.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jock,
> 
> Yes, I'm here (albeit embarrassingly late, I admit!  )
> 
> For the time being anyway, I'm afraid we'll stick with the current numbering system each year. Our guiding principle has always been where possible to Keep It Simple, hence the colour coded pages, simple symbols, etc. and of course a book in numerical order makes straightforward sense to all new members. Gaps would need explaining, and I have to admit also, that they'd always seem well, just _wrong_ to me!
> 
> In the meantime, I've just updated all the numbers on our Flickr photo gallery, so they match the 2013 book.
> 
> I have to confess - of more immediate concern to us is the MOT for the van this afternoon - fingers crossed...
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Searchable Database*



BritStops said:


> I have to confess - of more immediate concern to us is the MOT for the van this afternoon - fingers crossed...
> 
> Steve


Good luck with the MOT Steve. Ours passed no problem a couple of weeks ago, aged 13. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## cabby

Perhaps it is time to remind Britstops members to only use the number reference when talking about them. I am sure this was done in error on this thread.

cabby


----------



## meavy

*107 (2012)*

This was out second overnight at this pleasant thatched pub in a rural location not far off the M4 near Newbury.
The car park was almost full on a Thursday night. The welcome was warm and we enjoyed the Thursday night offer of Fish and chips with a pint/glass of wine for £10 each. 
We spent a quiet undisturbed night. The turning into the car park is a bit tight for larger motorhomes.


----------



## Hoedown

*Britstop 217*

We stayed at this Inn for one night prior to the Motorhome Show We were made very welcome by the staff behind the bar when we arrived about 4.00pm. The car park is gravel and round the back of the inn, so we were not troubled by road noise during the night. The view and walk across the fields from the car park was just what we needed after a traumatic windy journey up the M11/A1.

We had a very nice evening meal, £44 for 2 of us - 2 courses + beers and were offered breakfast the following morning.

We would definitely use this stop again.


----------



## ceejayt

Britstop 513 - very pleasant Organic Farm shop in Nottinghamshire.


----------



## aldra

Britstop 723 Northumberland 

Rural location close to rd but quiet
Position not so inspiring as they store caravans and fair equipment 
Pleasant cafe and small shop selling a good range of home made chutneys and jams, some homemade cakes
The pear and ginger chutney is delicious as was their lemon drizzle cake
Owners very pleasant


----------



## csmcqueen

*2013 Book - Stop 220*

*2013 Book - Stop 220*

A cracking pub in a cracking little village, the landlord and the staff made us feel welcome and the food was second to none.

We pulled up and nipped into ask where we could park up and was pointed to quiet corner of the car park. As we were parking up the landlord nipped over to offer us a hook up for the night if we wanted it.

We enjoyed a great meal (I can definitely recommend the pork  ) and a few pints of cider later we toddled off to the van for a goods night sleep.

The road to the pub isn't quite as bad you would think by reading the footnote on the page but the car park isn't huge. I found the best way to get into the spot was to reverse around the corner and into the spot.

If you decide to visit this one then don't forget to give Nelson's blood a try, it's great for keeping you warm at night.

Scott


----------



## tubbytuba

Got our book this week so looking forward to checking out some of the stops in the not to distant future. Will have to browse this thread again to help


----------



## ceejayt

Britstop 515 - this is the place to go on a Saturday night and then have Sunday lunch the next day. Be warned, arrive hungry!


----------



## Telbell

034

Farm Shop, Café, Stables, riding school.

Quiet situation, good parking and easy access. All Day Breakfast to die for!


----------



## Telbell

107

Lovely 16th Century Country Pub. Log fire to welcome you in the dining room. Excellent food. Good Parking and quiet night.


----------



## ukgreynomads

*Our First 2 Britstops*

*Britstop 409 *

Warmly welcomed by the hosts and shown various places to park. Farm shop is on adjoining farm run by parents a pleasant walk of 1/2 mile over 2 fields. we spent £14 on pork products which were far superior to "supermarket" purchases. The sausages, wow, we are going to fill the motorhome fridge on our next visit. The hosts are motorhomers themselves who have used French "Passions" extensively from which the idea of having a Britstop came from.

*Britstop 411 *
We couldn't park in the designated parking space as there was a coach filling it (people of a certain age were in the pub for lunch who were on a "mystery" tour), we parked in the pub car park "proper" and went in. The owner said don't worry if you are comfortable parked where you are then stay there, we were, so we did. He then told us about the Discovery Centre and the very pleasant walk along the nearby river and into the town. We had a simple meal in the evening, which with drinks cost us £18.35. Don't expect a "lie-in" in the morning the pub car park is used by the local mothers as a short cut for the school run, amused though when a little boy said to mum "I like that caravan"???

Our first experience of Britstops and we are well pleased.   

_________________
Our travelogue Web Site, including USA, New Zealand and Australia. www.greynomads.co.uk


----------



## aldra

britstop 810 

As described in the brochure 

10 min to the water fall, though a deer park ( field)

2 coffees one slice of cake £6.50

The shop was much on the lines of garden centres and very interesting and beautifully laid out

The farm shop had very little, poss the start of the season

Aldra


----------



## aldra

No 819 Nr inverness 

Cheese makers, a lovely range of their own cheeses and other speciality cheeses
unfortunately no cheese making in process on Sunday so we didn't get a tour The host Gill was really friendly we bought a selection of their cheeses 

Woken this morning by a gentleman who lives across the field and two hedges saying he bought his house which we can scarcely see not to have strangers near by 8O 
Acknowledged we were not gypsies or causing any disturbance but didn't want us or any other camper-vans around legally or not 

Was not pleased that we were given permission to walk the dog in the huge field that belongs to the britstop

it takes all sorts to make a world :lol: 

aldra


----------



## aldra

no 821

A pretty spot if a bit Touristy

Short walk to viewing platform to see the rapids, unfortunately no leaping salmon today :lol: 

Resteraunt Pasta , fish and chips etc around £8.50 but I wouldthink it's more cafe style meal

Very nice gift shop again for the tourist

Walks in the woods
Huge area behind the car parks with hardcore for parking next to the woods and out of the way

Don't really meet the host, it's a commercial operation

the host is Alfayad, owner of Harrods and there is a life size waxwork of him dressed in Scottish regalia

The girl on the till said he is a good boss  

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Update

No 821 is on fire, badly by the looks of it

I guess Alfyeds waxwork has melted

Aldra


----------



## BritStops

aldra said:


> Update
> 
> No 821 is on fire, badly by the looks of it
> 
> I guess Alfyeds waxwork has melted
> 
> Aldra


Hi Aldra,

Read the terrible news on your Scotland tour thread.

I'll of course get in touch with them after a while, and let's hope they can continue in business in some shape or form before long.

A great shame, as it was / is a wonderful spot.

I just hope nobody was hurt.

Steve


----------



## erneboy

Secret squirrels, working numbers when a place is on fire. How silly, Alan.


----------



## BritStops

erneboy said:


> Secret squirrels, working numbers when a place is on fire. How silly, Alan.


Yes, I suppose it does seem ridiculous now you bring my attention to it, but in Aldra's defence it's just a convention that has taken hold.

I'm sure she is not doing it consciously thinking about keeping secrets.

The Falls of Shin is a beautiful spot, and they support Brit Stops and motorhomers so I sincerely hope they manage to get back on their feet as soon as possible.

Steve


----------



## aldra

erneboy said:


> Secret squirrels, working numbers when a place is on fire. How silly, Alan.


Haven't a clue what you are saying erneboy

Just letting anyone planning to take a britstop here that it just burnt down, literally , quite frightening how quickly the fire took hold

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn

*Britstop 217 (2013 book)*

Britstop 217 is on the A! and was an excellent place for us to break our journey home. It's only easily accessible when travelling north. If you are southbound you'd need to go past to the next junction and return, then, when leaving, drive north again before continuing south..

The host was very welcoming and offered to show us where we could get fresh water and dump waste, including cassette, though we didn't need these. He also asked us if we'd like electric hook-up, which we gladly accepted. Electricity is not mentioned in the BritStops book as being on offer and depending on where you are parked and also whether there is a function going on during your visit it might not be available due to the location of the outbuilding that houses the electric point. You would also need an adaptor to fit an ordinary domestic power point, which fortunately we had. I managed to get on-line with the free wifi without use of a password.

When we arrived in the afternoon we had coffee in the bar, I had a chocolate sponge cake with ice cream and John had toasted tea-cake. In the evening we both had a three course meal with a bottle of wine in the restaurant and the total tab came to about £60. We were happy with this. Bar meals were cheaper than the restaurant menu. Cooked breakfast was suggested to us before we left in the morning but we declined.

There were pleasant views from the car park at the rear and from the windows in the bar and restaurant. There was a certain amount of road noise but not too bad at the rear and it certainly didn't disturb us at night.

We'd use this again if we wanted a stopover in the area and were going in the right direction. It isn't a place where you could park up and go for a walk though as there is no access to anywhere apart from the A1.

Chris


----------



## womotion

*Britstops 135*

We used our first Britstop on our way down to the Chunnel, and what a good choice. A good pub, easy parking and very good food. This will be a regular stop.

site helper note - merged into Britstops reviews thread


----------



## camper69

Mmmm first post. You don't happen to own the pub do you?

Derek


----------



## aldra

if he does maybe he'll offer a discount on that good food :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn

camper69 said:


> Mmmm first post. You don't happen to own the pub do you?
> 
> Derek


Overdue I think though. They have been a member since 2005!

Chris


----------



## aldra

Oh well

No discount then :lol: :lol: 

Lovely to meet you womotion   

Aldra


----------



## THEPOET

ceejayt said:


> BritStops 417 Very handy
> 
> BritStops 520 Excellent


Hi, I see you have given 520 an excellent. We are hoping to heads up that way at the end of this month. I was looking to use either 518,519 or 520' I must admit that 520 would have been my choice. Anything else you can say about it?
We intend visiting the BBMF hangar and East Kirkby and possibly have lunch in Woodhall Spa.

Pete


----------



## ChrisandJohn

*BritStop 611*

We stayed last night at BritStop 611 (2013) which is a farm shop / cafe / restaurant. We had coffee and cake when we arrived then bought some goodies from the shop. Good quality stuff at the usual premium prices but we enjoyed it. We went to the far end of the car park where we had a great view of Pendle Hill and spent a peaceful night. We explored the immediate area a little and found bridle paths that we might come back to on another occasion,

This is a beautiful area and on the way to the BritStop we had stopped at Whalley and had a look round the Abbey gardens. This morning after setting off we visited Holden Clough Nursery (featured in the June issue of The Garden) and bought loads of plants. Then had a wander around nearby Bolton by Bowland. We can definitely recommend this stop.

Chris


----------



## THEPOET

*Britstop 116 (2013)*

I stayed at this Britstop at Easter on the way to Hampshire, yeh I know its a bit delayed. Its set on the banks of the Thames, the setting is very nice. It is set off a minor road which is busy as a rat run during the day but quietens down at night. The Pub/Restaurant, was very pleasant though expensive. The food was very good though.

Pete


----------



## ardgour

*britstop A02*

This is a wonderful spot close to the town centre and alongside the river. The local council are providing 24hr free parking for motorhomes in a designated area of this large car park (go straight ahead to the river bank from the entrance) on a 3 year trial basis. Although the book says it is closed for the first 2 weeks in June, the actual closed dates this year are 24th May to 16th June as there is a large fun fair occupying the site. It is also closed from 6pm friday to 6pm saturday because the local market is held there. Well worth a visit if you are travelling in the area.
Chris


----------



## ukgreynomads

*Our Britstops Since 16th May 2013*

*Britstop 513*
Approx. 3 mile from Junction 26 of M1and easy to find with handbook directions. We were met by the host and directed to the parking spaces at the back of the shop, although sloping we levelled up with the Milenco ramps, but alternative parking was available if required. We were happy where we "pitched" facing the fields and had a very peaceful night with little noise from the road through the village. We bought a Sour Dough Loaf and pies on arrival, we returned to the farm shop the next morning and bought some more! We had a very interesting chat to the owner, who told us some of the concepts of the farm, he also picked fresh rhubarb for us, it was like the rhubarb my wife and I had in our childhood. In total we spent £12.70 on produce, we will be returning.

*Britstop 708*
I went into the premises and asked where to park and was shown the perfect spot in a corner of the large car park, I also picked up a menu whilst in there. The restaurant was very clean and spacious (and licenced) both the manager and waitress's where very chatty and friendly the food excellent. Our bill for the evening was £31, which included drinks and sweets (I couldn't resist the home-made Pavlova). Although on a main trunk road the traffic did not disturb us and a plus point next morning was a filling station selling LPG was just 100 yards away. A brilliant stop.

*Britstop 718*
Because we have been without a mobile signal we only managed to phone about 30 minutes before we arrived (we normally phone a day or two before) and there was not a problem, although when we did arrive it was "suggested" we were rather early and should have come after 4:00 pm as stipulated in the handbook, (correct me if I'm wrong but I can't find that in the book). Despite there being room for 4 motorhomes the parking area is rather tight (our motorhome is 24 foot), but with care we did safely park and drive away the next morning. The garden for a meal is lovely with the Beck running through it, A plus was we watched "Nigel" Sir Nigel Gresley an A4 Pacific locomotive steam past just a few hundred yards away. We had an excellent lunchtime meal of filled Ciabatta's which with Pots of Tea and 2 slices of home-made cake cost £16.95, we did get the "impression" that they would have liked us to have had an evening meal and/or breakfast as well, but like I have said this was just an impression, they certainly didn't demand that we did. Just one further point the town is rather more than a 5 minute walk from the premises along the road, we walked back through the woods near the castle, a longer walk but prettier.

*Britstop 715*
Plenty of room on the level car park and we had afternoon tea in the tea room trying to make a decision on which of the fantastic ice cream varieties to take back to the motorhome with us. Although close to the road it was very quiet especially after 6:00 pm and we had a very comfortable night, even with an early interruption by Mr Cockerel. Two Curlew feeding in the field opposite made our evening as did the Lapwing in the morning and the "Mole Catcher" man was a talking point! Note there is no rubbish bins as indicated in the handbook which was not a problem for us (nor should be for anyone). The owner was very helpful advising us not to visit a local attraction in the wet and misty weather as "we wouldn't see anything, visit on a sunny day", so we will be back.

*Britstop 711*
Whilst I was shown where to park, and shown the location of fresh water, grey water disposal point and refuse bins, my wife was already filling a basket with locally produced products, this could be an expensive Britstop! Forward thinking though, we haven't bought any marmalades, jams or chutney from the supermarkets for some time awaiting such an occasion. How the Eccles cakes got into the basket I don't know ;-). The manager was telling us that in the short time he has been there the Britstops scheme has been well used, (not surprised given the location), however he has had instances of motorhomes arriving after closing times and departing the following morning before opening, which he (and I would) finds annoying, however these may not be Britstop members. Coincidently after they closed that night a motorhome pulled into the drive, saw us, and reversed out never to be seen again??? The following morning under no obligation, we had coffee and cake in the tea room, were thanked for our custom and before leaving emptied our grey waste and topped up water bottles. They do have a limited selection of daily newspapers, however, "once they've gone they've gone". Oh and the Eccles cakes were great, just had to buy another packet!  We shall be in the area in two weeks without the motorhome with some New Zealand friends, we will be calling in, probably for some more Eccles Cakes.

*Britstop 712*
My mistake I mis-read the directions, which are accurate.  We parked in the car park and walked down to the shop to find out where to park, evidently the motorhome spaces are within the car park which is less than 20 yards from the very busy main A road. We would not have been comfortable with the traffic noise, therefore we decided not to stay. The "difficult entrance" is the slowing down to turn in off the 60mph road.

*Britstop 713*
Pleased now that we didn't stop at "712" this was perfect, panoramic views through 270 degrees. We were told to park anywhere in the car park and chose a flatter area towards the bottom. In the evening we both had different dishes from the specials fish menu both were excellent and with sweets, plus drinks our bill was £35.05. We could not fault the meals, however the décor inside both the bar and lounge area was a bit "tired" The car park became busy in the evening (a Saturday) and there were 2 other motorhomes parked overnight in the car park, neither "Britstops" members, from our panoramic view from the motorhome we could count another 6 motorhomes "wild camping", a busy place on a summers day! "Tight entrance to car park in the notes. . .. isn't, plenty of width, unless your motorhome is a converted double-decker bus,  then the cables across the buildings could be a headroom problem. There was some noise from people leaving the pub later but was not a problem to us.

*Britstop 613*
We were shown were to park at the side of the main car park, level and with a view over the picturesque countryside, evening meals start at 6:00 pm we had steak and ale pie with vegetables, sweets and drinks the bill was £35.80 in the bar, there is a restaurant menu available also. An excellent beer gardens at the rear, should you have a dog (we haven't) they are welcome in the bar. The hosts were very friendly and pleased with the Britstops scheme. Not on one of the busiest of A roads and very quiet during the night.


----------



## aldra

Britstop319

We made a late start for Wales so stopped here just outside Chester on route

All pub food can be take away which we opted for

Served on hot plates and a tray  

Very much pub food but loads of choice of two meals for £10 including the Sunday dinner

host very pleasant, and Albert enjoyed the Black Sheep beer :lol: 

Sub urban but pleasant enough for a stopover on route

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa

Stopped at 501 (2013). Got a great welcome from Katherine, then had a chat with Andy. We arrived after the shop was closed and they're not open Saturday :-( 

However, Katherine gave us the business booklet. And showed us the tap and where we can empty the loo. 

Not a very salubrious spot, but handy for us travelling north.


----------



## bulawayolass

*B803*

This is in the extras sent out by Steve not in the book, a Scottish one.

Heaven has nothing on here for beauty. Very easy to get too built on a sea bay. I looked it up online and saw they did sea kayak trips, all equipment supplied so booked one and planned the holiday round getting there in time.

They take beginners to experienced and supply all equipment & what a day it was. Andy is very new to kayaking and Steve took excellent care of him coaching him while guiding. He has all the paperwork and also runs courses.
We left about 10:00 and got back around 16:30 covered around 12kms. Lunch was a a pretty white sand beach only accessible by boat. We bought a packed lunch the Gillies it was smoked duck & smoked venison, salad, home made bread and butter and home made scone. Could have a fish variation or cheese one.

We did nearly kill ourselves speeding to get to the Minky Whale before it left.....we got there and it was a rock, not any old rock but one Steve has been looking for for years only visible at very very low tides, l wondered why it wasn't moving...Should you go make sure you ask how the Minky Whale is please :lol: 
To be fair they get Minky whales and others through, even had an Orca 4 yrs ago, dolphins, seals galore, sea otters. We saw lot seals, sea urchins, jellyfish sadly none of the other life though

Make sure you take a USB stick if you go kayaking Steve took lots of photos of us and will put photos onto the stick. I am sending him one with the "Minky Rock" photos on he will put on the ones he took and send them back.

They also do diving and have their own compressor if you are into that.

Was shocked at how warm the sea was, the inn is on a shallow bay high tide is about 30 yards from the patio, and we paddled a couple of hundred yards out before got to deep and would go above shorts level. l didn't feel like swimming Andy swam.

The food was heavenly apparently Steve (owner not Brit Stops) does organic food, not sure if it was that but was excellent. I had prawn tails in garlic butter Andy Mackerel pate light bites! main meals we had were the venison burgers and Andy had lamb curry for one meal. Also a strange but yummy apple pie..without a crust running with juice, sadly we got the last 2 so no seconds.

Polite dogs on leads are welcome. The whole place was rebuilt a few years ago and is now very green, solar water, and other bits. There is open wifi.


----------



## rugbyken

*Brit stop 520*

Stopped here today on an old train track to Skegness about 20 mls away track runs alongside the river and tarmaced in both directions, perfect for my sort of biking gonna have to come back and train Molly to run alongside nice flat & safe cycling ,
Pub itself is at the very end of a dead end village (in the nicest possible way) used to be a railway station and a ferry both now gone , jan's happy they have stowford press cider and 3 beer engines on the bar so will go and sample those later , only met jo landlady earlier then went exploring already a Molly favourite.


----------



## rugbyken

Got back too late to edit my earlier post food was decent pub fare both had steak& red onion cheese burgers good enough reasonable price &6:95 , lot of choice on menu but we are pigged out after a weekend in a country house hotel so burger was fine,
Ale was riddles county a lovely batemans cricketer(ashes special) and an ipa even the batemans was only £2:85, definetly worth a return visit ,
Landlord said he has had steady custom over two years in the scheme and is pleased that most people using britstops, though not obligated do pop in and support his pub,
Another pub across the river the white horse at dunton fey was originally the ferry house looks as though it may be worth a visit.


----------



## rugbyken

*526*

Stopped at this farm shop cafe nr S****horpe overnight got a children's adventure trail and the little ones were having great fun, we had a tea & coffee in the cafe good food but pricey £7 full breakfast I'm sure the quality was reflected in that we bought some jumbo eggs and a stem ginger cake that was delicious ,
Not all the advertised facilities were on offer ie no water drainage or wi fi but they are extending and may be provided on completion we spent a very pleasant night , and wouldn't hesitate to return.


----------



## 91502

Rugbyken
We have never stopped but it is local and we often pop in for lunch. I am not sure about the waste disposal but there is certainly free wifi inshide the restaurant and outside seating areas. Also I can confirm the beeakfasts are good. 
James


----------



## celcat

*024*

024

Stayed here en route home. Made very welcome by landlord of this lovely old pub which is over 400 yrs old. The landlord was concerned that we might be kept awake by the local darts team and apologised in advance! However, neither of us heard anything and slept soundly. The real ale was excellent and OH was soon trying local cider. 
Large beer garden with shelter and also play area for children.
Unfortunately they do not do not do hot food and as we fancied a meal out we recommended the White Hart which was only about 10 minute walk.
Food was excellent, welcoming atmosphere and again rather nice alcohol!!

This stop is literally in Cheddar Gorge so worth stopping at if you are touring that area.


----------



## ukgreynomads

*Britstops 615 and B704*

*Britstop 615*

Arrived mid -afternoon and were directed to park at the bottom of the car park near the children's play area, no leveling was required. My wife enjoyed the Mushroom Stroganoff and my Gammon steak with usual accompaniments was excellent. Although near the main road there was little traffic to bother us either on the Sunday evening or Monday morning. There is a public footpath almost opposite, which although we didn't walk along does look a nice walk near a river, dogs must be kept on a lead. Would definitely visit again.

*Britstop B704*

One of the new Britstops from those emailed by Steve recently. We were undecided whether to go here or 706, because this one was a bit nearer the motorway we opted for this one, in fact 706 is owned by our host Laura's mother and joined Britstops when taking over this public house in January. When we rang Laura yesterday she told us the best place to park, however, when we arrived the car park was rather full (Sunday afternoon) so we waited in the centre until a vehicle vacated a parking bay near the grassed area, it was perfect for us, we reversed in and the long overhang was over the grass, lengthwise we were almost in the parking bay area. We didn't use ramps, although those fussier may want to. We can sum up our evening meal in one word, excellent, but a word of advice if deciding on the "Giant Yorkshire Pudding" meal, if having one for lunch, don't have breakfast, if having one for an evening meal, don't have lunch! There is a public footpath, running through the car park and also across the road, do visit the building in the centre of the field, it is very interesting. A lovely peaceful night, we overslept!


----------



## machilly

*408 page 161*

We stopped at this idyllic spot, lots of things to see and do, even just sitting taking in the atmosphere.
Had a long chat with the owner and he told I'd a lot of the history of not only the place but how it connects to The Archers( Tum the Tum te Tum)

Once the Sunday tourists all disappeared we had the place to ourselves and were told we could roam around the grounds, felt like a lord of the Manor (well cottage).

What more could one want, Duckponds, Carp and the most quiet peaceful nights sleep for a long time beats the camp site with screaming noisy kids and dogs.

We have this year used several of these Britstops, also passed a few new ones to Steve, all this for a measly £26 per year, Glad I am a Member, buyer of the Book or whatever you call it.


----------



## Zozzer

Britstops 021 - Page 46 - The Royal Oak.

This was our first visit to a Britstop and we came away feeling we had been robbed. When we arrived in the car park a young lad came out and watch us reverse into position. He then approached and "We charge £3 for the night", I said I thought it was free he merely shrugged his shoulders, saying "You can pay at the bar or pay me".
We paid the lad and set about organizing the van.

Later on we went in the pub and ordered a couple lagers at £3,20 a pint just to enter into the Britstop ethics. The locally sourced food turned out to be Pizza, eat in or take out. We ordered a two at £7.95 each

We were approached by woman in the bar who I presume was the landlady. She gave us a warm welcome then said "We charge £4.00 a night. We told her the young lad said it was £3.00 and we paid him.
But stood there with her hand out for the extra £1.00. Then she asked us to moved the away from the fence she didn't want the neighbours complaining. Well I'm sorry but the young lad stood there and watch me park up and never uttered a word. Personally I did not think I was close to the fence. I could easily walk down nearside of the van with a problem. But as I was a guest I grit my teeth and moved it.

I now I'm not being funny about this Britstop, but I though idea was they DONT charge for staying, but it's customary to sample what they have to offer. 

What I find strange is the pub is closed on Monday's but motorhomes are welcome to stay. Just cross your fingers no-one comes banging on the van in the early hours demanding the £4.00.

Well at £26.30 for the night, I think we'll be going back to using campsites and cooking our own meals.

Finally, please don't I'm just being tightfisted. I'm not, I just feel there is a principle a stake here and that is there is no charge to stay at a Britstop.


----------



## 91502

Zozzer said:


> Britstops 021 - Page 46 - The Royal Oak.
> 
> This was our first visit to a Britstop and we came away feeling we had been robbed. When we arrived in the car park a young lad came out and watch us reverse into position. He then approached and "We charge £3 for the night", I said I thought it was free he merely shrugged his shoulders, saying "You can pay at the bar or pay me".
> We paid the lad and set about organizing the van.
> 
> Later on we went in the pub and ordered a couple lagers at £3,20 a pint just to enter into the Britstop ethics. The locally sourced food turned out to be Pizza, eat in or take out. We ordered a two at £7.95 each
> 
> We were approached by woman in the bar who I presume was the landlady. She gave us a warm welcome then said "We charge £4.00 a night. We told her the young lad said it was £3.00 and we paid him.
> But stood there with her hand out for the extra £1.00. Then she asked us to moved the away from the fence she didn't want the neighbours complaining. Well I'm sorry but the young lad stood there and watch me park up and never uttered a word. Personally I did not think I was close to the fence. I could easily walk down nearside of the van with a problem. But as I was a guest I grit my teeth and moved it.
> 
> I now I'm not being funny about this Britstop, but I though idea was they DONT charge for staying, but it's customary to sample what they have to offer.
> 
> What I find strange is the pub is closed on Monday's but motorhomes are welcome to stay. Just cross your fingers no-one comes banging on the van in the early hours demanding the £4.00.
> 
> Well at £26.30 for the night, I think we'll be going back to using campsites and cooking our own meals.
> 
> Finally, please don't I'm just being tightfisted. I'm not, I just feel there is a principle a stake here and that is there is no charge to stay at a Britstop.


There is no charge so it was either a mistake or I guess they will be removed from the book very soon?

Have you emailed britstops ?

James


----------



## Zozzer

JP said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Britstops 021 - Page 46 - The Royal Oak.
> 
> This was our first visit to a Britstop and we came away feeling we had been robbed. When we arrived in the car park a young lad came out and watch us reverse into position. He then approached and "We charge £3 for the night", I said I thought it was free he merely shrugged his shoulders, saying "You can pay at the bar or pay me".
> We paid the lad and set about organizing the van.
> 
> Later on we went in the pub and ordered a couple lagers at £3,20 a pint just to enter into the Britstop ethics. The locally sourced food turned out to be Pizza, eat in or take out. We ordered a two at £7.95 each
> 
> We were approached by woman in the bar who I presume was the landlady. She gave us a warm welcome then said "We charge £4.00 a night. We told her the young lad said it was £3.00 and we paid him.
> But stood there with her hand out for the extra £1.00. Then she asked us to moved the away from the fence she didn't want the neighbours complaining. Well I'm sorry but the young lad stood there and watch me park up and never uttered a word. Personally I did not think I was close to the fence. I could easily walk down nearside of the van with a problem. But as I was a guest I grit my teeth and moved it.
> 
> I now I'm not being funny about this Britstop, but I though idea was they DONT charge for staying, but it's customary to sample what they have to offer.
> 
> What I find strange is the pub is closed on Monday's but motorhomes are welcome to stay. Just cross your fingers no-one comes banging on the van in the early hours demanding the £4.00.
> 
> Well at £26.30 for the night, I think we'll be going back to using campsites and cooking our own meals.
> 
> Finally, please don't I'm just being tightfisted. I'm not, I just feel there is a principle a stake here and that is there is no charge to stay at a Britstop.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no charge so it was either a mistake or I guess they will be removed from the book very soon?
> 
> Have you emailed britstops ?
> 
> James
Click to expand...

I've just done it James thanks for reminding me

I can't see how it possibly can be a mistake, TWO people asked for the money.


----------



## Stanner

Zozzer said:


> Finally, please don't I'm just being tightfisted. I'm not, I just feel there is a principle a stake here and that is there is no charge to stay at a Britstop.


You should have had your Britstops book with you.

You could then have shown them the page in there that states the rules*.

* The rules they signed up to when they joined the scheme. :wink:


----------



## BritStops

Hi Zozzer,

Very sorry to hear of your first experience with Brit Stops. We're currently at the Malvern motorhome show, but I just spoke to them at the pub, and they tell me that the £4 charge is specifically for use of hook up, which I imagine you used. If not, there was obviously some misunderstanding. We made specific reference to the possible charge for electricity in our recent email update to members when we also sent out 40-odd new hosts. Some hosts make a charge, others don't. The stopover itself and any other facilities provided will be free (in that particular pub's case - litter disposal, fresh water top up, grey water dumping, wifi and chemical toilet dump)

Fortunately I'm on MHF quite often, but to be honest it's not an efficient way of getting anything done about any problems. As JP points out it's always best to contact us directly, as we can (and do) act quickly whenever a member contacts us. 

I've also answered your email to ensure you get a quick response.

I hope you'll try other hosts, as I'm sure you'll have many very enjoyable stopovers with Brit Stops. In fact it might be worth having a quick trawl through the other posts in this thread... :wink: 

Steve


----------



## Zozzer

BritStops said:


> Hi Zozzer,
> 
> Very sorry to hear of your first experience with Brit Stops. We're currently at the Malvern motorhome show, but I just spoke to them at the pub, and they tell me that the £4 charge is specifically for use of hook up, which I imagine you used. If not, there was obviously some misunderstanding. We made specific reference to the possible charge for electricity in our recent email update to members when we also sent out 40-odd new hosts. Some hosts make a charge, others don't. The stopover itself and any other facilities provided will be free (in that particular pub's case - litter disposal, fresh water top up, grey water dumping, wifi and chemical toilet dump)
> 
> Fortunately I'm on MHF quite often, but to be honest it's not an efficient way of getting anything done about any problems. As JP points out it's always best to contact us directly, as we can (and do) act quickly whenever a member contacts us.
> 
> I've also answered your email to ensure you get a quick response.
> 
> I hope you'll try other hosts, as I'm sure you'll have many very enjoyable stopovers with Brit Stops. In fact it might be worth having a quick trawl through the other posts in this thread... :wink:
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, thanks for the quick response.
Whilst the host may say the £4 charge was for use of the electric, they never said that to us, in fact we were told the charge before I had taken my seat belt off. Had I been told that fact I would NOT have made such a fuss as £4 is reasonable for electric hook up.

My sole reason for posting on MHF was to warn others of the reality of charging so it didn't come as a shock as it did to us.

With "The guide to FREE stopovers motorhomes" being given prominance on the front cover of the guide, can I suggest that the 2014 guide gives an equally prominant warning that charges may apply for electric hook ups.


----------



## aldra

I feel that if there is a charge for electric hook up, And I fully expect there would be, it should be clearly specified.

We would not expect or need a hookup for an overnight stay and would want the opportunity to decline whether free or not

How much to spend is a personal thing depending what's on offer, if the food is ok I'll buy it if not a drink has to suffice 

I think most of us are very fair when it comes to paying our way and I think some by all means not all of the Britstops may be tempted to take advantage of this

This is why reviews are good to have

Aldra


----------



## ardgour

Zozzer said:


> Britstops 021 - Page 46 - The Royal Oak.
> 
> This was our first visit to a Britstop and we came away feeling we had been robbed. When we arrived in the car park a young lad came out and watch us reverse into position. He then approached and "We charge £3 for the night", I said I thought it was free he merely shrugged his shoulders, saying "You can pay at the bar or pay me".
> We paid the lad and set about organizing the van.
> 
> Later on we went in the pub and ordered a couple lagers at £3,20 a pint just to enter into the Britstop ethics. The locally sourced food turned out to be Pizza, eat in or take out. We ordered a two at £7.95 each
> 
> We were approached by woman in the bar who I presume was the landlady. She gave us a warm welcome then said "We charge £4.00 a night. We told her the young lad said it was £3.00 and we paid him.
> But stood there with her hand out for the extra £1.00. Then she asked us to moved the away from the fence she didn't want the neighbours complaining. Well I'm sorry but the young lad stood there and watch me park up and never uttered a word. Personally I did not think I was close to the fence. I could easily walk down nearside of the van with a problem. But as I was a guest I grit my teeth and moved it.
> 
> I now I'm not being funny about this Britstop, but I though idea was they DONT charge for staying, but it's customary to sample what they have to offer.
> 
> What I find strange is the pub is closed on Monday's but motorhomes are welcome to stay. Just cross your fingers no-one comes banging on the van in the early hours demanding the £4.00.
> 
> Well at £26.30 for the night, I think we'll be going back to using campsites and cooking our own meals.
> 
> Finally, please don't I'm just being tightfisted. I'm not, I just feel there is a principle a stake here and that is there is no charge to stay at a Britstop.


Thanks for the heads up about this - if the next person who goes there is forewarned they can be prepared to just leave and report it to Steve if it turns out that this host is not sticking to the rules. Anyone who abuses the system spoils it for other genuine participants and needs to be kicked out. It certainly doesn't sound like the friendly welcome we have had at various Britstops and I wouldn't expect 'locally sourced food' to be pizzas. Sadly with any scheme of this type there will be the odd person who pushes their luck (this applies to both hosts and MH owners) but please don't let the experience put you off. Check through the reviews on here for some wonderful places. 
Chris


----------



## 91502

Steve
Just a question, if they offer hook up for say £4 can we say no thanks and still stay fo free?
James

PS thanks for the birthday surprise my Mum is still talking about it


----------



## BritStops

Hi folks,

Just had a phone call from Nicola Berridge, landlady at the pub, who said the whole hook up thing has been weighing on her mind and she would like to refund the £4 paid if Zozzer could get in touch with her directly.

Nicola does understand things from the motorhomer's perspective too, as her mother uses one (we first heard of her pub from her mum at the Peterborough show two years ago). She offers free water despite being on a meter, and even cones off an area of her car park for Brit Stoppers. She has had many successful Brit Stops stopovers over the two years they have been hosts for Brit Stops, and understandably doesn't want her pub to be judged on this one. I must say from our point of view we have spoken to more than a few members at shows who have enjoyed their stopover there, so I was surprised to hear of Zozzer's experience.

As with this case, if anyone does have any problems using Brit Stops, please do get in touch with us and we'll do our utmost to sort things out as quickly as possible. 9 times out of 10 they are down to some kind of misunderstanding, and if not, we act, as in the case of the pub we took out of the guide last year for insisting members had a meal.



> Just a question, if they offer hook up for say £4 can we say no thanks and still stay fo free?


Yes, absolutely!



> PS thanks for the birthday surprise my Mum is still talking about it


You're welcome! It was a great moment, and I really wish you could have seen your mum's face! Random strangers accosting them in their motorhome while parked at Le Touquet aire, to say "Happy Birthday Stephanie"! It was a truly classic moment.

Steve


----------



## celcat

*Britstop 224 p129*

Do I really have to do a review of this gem we found?? We want it all to ourselves!

Oh ok then...

We stopped here on Sunday night which was supposed to be for one night but we stayed for two.

Right from the start the reception we received was superb, the phone call was easy and happy and once we arrived we were shown where to park told to sort ourselves out and then to go to the bar where we would be given any information we needed.
Karen (if I remember rightly) was very good, explained where the water was, EHU, where we could empty water etc and then we were given two passes for the gym/spa/swimming pool FREE! (We were told the showers were very good and they were!) We were also given a leaflet about staying and that the first night was free and after that it was just £5!!
We could have had a full breakfast for the price of £5 but hotel breakfasts finish way too early for us!

The following day we went for a long walk (13.7miles) all along the beach from Caister to Gt Yarmouth harbour and back. We asked if it was okay to stay another night as we had intended on moving on. Anyway we stayed and had a meal in the hotel....again excellent service and the food was lovely. Two main course, one desert (shared) and two large glasses of wine = 37.75

Nothing was too much trouble for the staff here, wish I'd had my swimming gear with me!

There is a Lidl across the road and bus stop near by. Well recommended stop! Well done Brit Stops


----------



## KateCLLRS

*Britstop B108*

In a word: fantastic! Gorgeous pub, great beer (CAMRA Good Beer Guide listed), good food and the friendliest welcome possible from the owner. Had a really enjoyable evening in the pub and a good night's sleep in the adjacent car park. All in all, we couldn't have asked for more and are hoping to pay a return visit next time we are passing through.


----------



## sallytrafic

*Britstop 05*

A basic stopover as the book describes. You need to be early risers though, the cockerel started up at 6ish and the first deliveries to the shop were at 7. Nice and friendly though and great view.


----------



## CaptainFlashS3

*Britstop 116*

We stayed at our first Britstop recently - number 116.

From the moment we called to book a table and enquire about staying, to the moment we left we were treated extremely well and felt as much a valued guest as those actually staying in their rooms.

This pub has been the Dining Pub of the Year two years running in Oxfordshire and, having eaten lunch on arrival, dinner in the evening and breakfast before leaving, I can wholeheartedly say that those awards are well deserved. All of the staff were polite, chatty, helpful and attentive and the land lady was a wonderful hostess.

There are wonderful walks up and down stream along the river and although the road is busy, it did not disturb us one bit. There is no electric hook up, but that didn't concern us owing to the short stay.

All in all, a brilliant stop and that experience alone made the Britstops purchase worthwhile. 

site helper note - merged into Brtstops reviews thread
also site name removed - see post below


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Britstop 116 (Tadpole Bridge)*



CaptainFlashS3 said:


> We stayed at our first Britstop recently - the XXXXXXXXXX at XXXXXXXXXX, on the XXXXXXXXXXXX.
> 
> From the moment we called to book a table and enquire about staying, to the moment we left we were treated extremely well and felt as much a valued guest as those actually staying in their rooms.
> 
> This pub has been the Dining Pub of the Year two years running in Oxfordshire and, having eaten lunch on arrival, dinner in the evening and breakfast before leaving, I can wholeheartedly say that those awards are well deserved. All of the staff were polite, chatty, helpful and attentive and the land lady was a wonderful hostess.
> 
> There are wonderful walks up and down stream along the river and although the road is busy, it did not disturb us one bit. There is no electric hook up, but that didn't concern us owing to the short stay.
> 
> All in all, a brilliant stop and that experience alone made the Britstops purchase worthwhile.
> 
> site helper note - merged into Brtstops reviews thread


Please remove the actual name and replace with the site number and page number to protect the scheme from abuse.

note - edited by site helper following report


----------



## Kaytutt

*B307 (new additions PDF )*

We've stayed overnight at this pub twice now and it's difficult to find fault, the first visit we were travelling without our dog so had a very nice, very good value and very tasty meal in the nicely decorated restaurant.

We stayed again this weekend and the dog came with us to the bar to watch the rugby international, there was a roaring fire and at half time large trays of sausages, chips and bread and butter appeared on the tables, gratis! Later in the evening after tucking the mutt into bed we went back to the restaurant for another lovely meal.

The owners of this pub are lovely people who clearly work very hard to make customers (and motorhomers) welcome.

Part of the road a mile or so before the pub is narrow but our van is quite large and we had no problem.

Edit: I forgot to add, this is very near the airport, luckily (or not) the airport is not that busy right now so noise wasn't a problem


----------



## Kaytutt

*Brit Stop 023*

We stayed here last Saturday night so that we could watch the Bridgewater Carnival. I'd phoned a couple of weeks in advance to make sure it would be ok as I know the area is busy and this pub was literally around the corner from the procession route. I spoke to Jackie (I think) and she assured me all would be fine.

We arrived around 2pm. The pub was easy to find and we drove down to the bottom car park as requested in the book and at this stage I started to get a bit disappointed. The bottom car park resembles a scrap yard with a derelict campervan, landrover and two abandoned caravans, one housing a litter of cats (I'm so glad we didn't take our terrier!) and the other with crockery and dirty glasses and saucepans scattered on the floor outside. Stepping out of our hab door onto an empty vodka bottle added to my disappointment.

We popped into the pub just to let them know we had arrived and to thank them for letting us stay, we asked what would be the latest time we could order a meal that evening and was told around 9pm but later wouldn't be out of the question.

Around 6pm we went back to the pub for a drink before going off to watch the carnival, most of the beer pumps were covered with bar towels so there was a very limited range of drinks available, we ordered two pints of Stella and were charged £8.40 8O

After a couple of hours watching the carnival we headed back to the pub by 9 to order food only to be told by the barman that he was working alone so could only offer us "a bit of bread and cheese", we declined but ordered a couple of pints of cider (Threshers Gold I think) and this time were charged £7.40 8O

The pub, particularly the outside area was very rowdy until midnight but given it was carnival weekend this was expected.

Sorry, a negative review and some of it because of personal preferences which others may not have issues with but I wouldn't visit this one again


----------



## aldra

Nothing to be sorry about

You tell it as it was

That is the whole point of Britstop reviews

Others may stay and have a different experience

But unless people are truthful about their experience there is no point in reviewing

Of course all reviews are personal but we are all capable of reaching our own decision based on reviews

Aldra


----------



## rosalan

*418*

I am enjoying this thread, which presents a sweet shop full of places I have first hand reports on. Thank you all for your contributions. As my most recent Brit Stop visit was some months back I hesitate to include it 
However the place had so much to offer. 100yards and I was walking on an Iron Age encampment, or stand still and admire the view from the Pub overlooking miles of the Midlands landscape..
We had planned a second visit but they were already booked up. Food was good and the prices were honest. The host and hostess were charming and friendly.

Alan


----------



## blondel

*Re: 418*



rosalan said:


> I am enjoying this thread, which presents a sweet shop full of places I have first hand reports on. Thank you all for your contributions. As my most recent Brit Stop visit was some months back I hesitate to include it
> However the place had so much to offer. 100yards and I was walking on an Iron Age encampment, or stand still and admire the view from the Pub overlooking miles of the Midlands landscape..
> We had planned a second visit but they were already booked up. Food was good and the prices were honest. The host and hostess were charming and friendly.
> 
> Alan


I thought you were not able to book Britstops :!:

Am I wrong :?:


----------



## rugbyken

I think the preference is to phone ahead to confirm some places are only unavailable because of local circumstance , markets etc and one had a car boot in thier car park Sunday am & couldn't do sat nights, another had a Friday night sing song we had to go Thursday and stayover life is hard sometimes,


----------



## rosalan

[/quote]

I thought you were not able to book Britstops :!:

Am I wrong :?:[/quote]

I do not know about not booking but when I telephoned, I was told that four or five other vans had already phoned to ask if they could stay. I was aware that part of the site was sloping, so considered that they were full on the day I would have visited.

Alan


----------



## aldra

I suppose it makes Sense to check that there is space

Especially if it's a special trip

We have only searched a likely place near where we find ourselves

It's always midweek so we've been lucky

aldra


----------



## blondel

I must admit we do ring to see if it's ok but have only done so on the day - so far.


----------



## mikebeaches

The individual entries in the guidebook indicate if you need to phone in advance or not. If the telephone symbol is greyed-out, no need to call - just turn up, but if the phone symbol is in bold black then it is necessary to ring beforehand.

Obviously, even if it's greyed-out you could still ring if you wanted peace of mind.

Mike


----------



## BillCreer

When the Guide indicates that dogs are welcome, what and where do you think that means when you stay at a pub?


----------



## aldra

I suppose Bill it means that well behaved dogs are allowed in the pub, they often are in rural pubs

Aldra


----------



## BritStops

BillCreer said:


> When the Guide indicates that dogs are welcome, what and where do you think that means when you stay at a pub?


Hi Bill,

As we know many motorhomers travel with dogs, we ask the hosts to say yes to dogs if they are happy for them to be on site, but not necessarily in the premises themselves. That way you can still use the stopover, and you can still visit the bar / cafe / restaurant / shop, etc. if you are happy for your dog(s) to stay in the van.

As Sandra points out, many country pubs will allow dogs in the bars, but if you do want to take your dog inside, you should ask to check it's ok first.

Latest news is that the new 2014 book is almost ready to go to print. 376 hosts this year, with bigger scale OS maps. 

Steve


----------



## Kaytutt

I either google the pub for any website info or ring them and ask. I've got a couple that do allow dogs inside and we visit them regularly. Sometimes we leave the dog in the van for an hour or two though


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,

Thanks for the replies. I've never been quite sure and have always asked. I must have been lucky as they have always been happy to have dogs in the bars up to now. The first refusal was this week.


Steve, is there a reason for not including post codes? It would make navigation by satnav a lot easier.


----------



## BritStops

BillCreer said:


> Steve, is there a reason for not including post codes? It would make navigation by satnav a lot easier.


Er, not quite sure how to put this, Bill, but we place the post codes at the top right of every page in bold, so they are easy to find for the sat nav...

Steve


----------



## BillCreer

BritStops said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, is there a reason for not including post codes? It would make navigation by satnav a lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Er, not quite sure how to put this, Bill, but we place the post codes at the top right of every page in bold, so they are easy to find for the sat nav...
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

That's far too obvious for me Steve.

The first place I looked was at the bottom of the address then word blindness took over.

No matter how hard you try you just can't help some people.(like me)


----------



## aldra

oh dear Bill,

What can I say???

You sound a bit special to me

Normal people would have put the postcode at the bottom 8O 8O 

Can we help it if Steve proves to be not normal

aldra   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt

Nothing like a good out loud laugh to end the day, I'm so happy now, thank you

If it makes you feel better I set fire to the menu in a restaurant last week - I didn't see the candle on the table :roll: it was a business meal too


----------



## GypsyRose

Just to say that we cannot wait for the latest book!!


----------



## BritStops

GypsyRose said:


> Just to say that we cannot wait for the latest book!!


Not long now! It's being printed this week, then it's the impatient wait for the books to arrive here...

The very first copies will be available at the NEC show, and anyone placing an online pre-order in Feb will save the normal p&p charges. :¬)

Steve


----------



## Glandwr

I joined last year and can thoroughly recommend Brit Stops having found some v good places but I do have an issue with the PCode system.

We live in a fairly sparsely populated area and I have looked up and measured our full postcode area. From one end to the other it is more than a mile and a half. 

I have had some difficulty finding some of the more rural pubs because of this. Is there any reason why co ordinates are not used?

Dick


----------



## BritStops

Hi Dick,

Glad to hear you enjoyed your stopovers with us last year.

Our main concern with printing coordinates is that it wouldn't take long for someone to create a POI file and share it online. 

Post codes in the UK are not too bad generally (certainly better than in Europe) and even if there's a mile around the post code, that's normally not too far that either a short drive up and down, or asking the natives won't solve. Of course we also provide clear written directions in the book. 

We're not ruling it out for the future, though!

Steve


----------



## Solwaybuggier

*2013/715 (repost)*

Skyrakes posted this; it should probably have been posted here.

_Contacted the owner via phone approx 17:45 on a Sunday evening. They had no problem but informed with that the shop was now closed. Arrived 30mins later and there was a young girl still wiping down. I asked if she could still serve to ice creams. (They had all been packed away). 2 mins later she served me 2 black cherry ice cream cornets. Brilliant.
Car park flat. Dog walk about 200m away in a wood. Leave site turn right to T junction then turn right down hill and the wood is on your right._


----------



## Solwaybuggier

*2013/713 (repost)*

Skyrakes posted this; it should probably have been posted here.

_Spent a night on the car park. This is the third time this year. The pub staff are great. Real ale served and always in tip top condition. Very dog friendly.
Plenty of walks.
Food is fair (plenty of it)
Forget your mobile no signal._


----------



## JackieP

I've just prepaid for our very first subscription. Ridiculously excited about it and can't wait for our first book to arrive. 

All we've got to do now is get a van.


----------



## skyrakes

*Where did I post it??*

I thought I selected 'new topic' on this forum then entered my experience.
What did I do wrong
Skyrakes


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Where did I post it??*



skyrakes said:


> I thought I selected 'new topic' on this forum then entered my experience.
> What did I do wrong
> Skyrakes


You selected "New Topic" from the top not "Post Reply" from the bottom.

You haven't replied on this topic just "replied" on a new and presumably empty topic.

PS you have now started 2 new topics 2013/713 and 2013/715.


----------



## skyrakes

Oh dear. Must follow instructions more closely. Sorry


----------



## skyrakes

*711/2014*

Good level car park. Very friendly host. Sirloin steak brilliant. Serves a good selection of real ales. 8/10 marks.


----------



## aldra

Go on

We will forgive you for totally messing up skrakes

You made it :wav: :wav: 

Aldra


----------



## Telbell

No 426. 2014 (current) book.

Well worth an overnight stop, especially if you have small children. (Donkeys and Rabbit "petting" area (extra charge)

Set in pleasant countryside. Nature Trail walk.
Breakfast to die for in well designed restaurant. 
Very well stocked Farm shop with the usual (and unusual )goodies
Very quiet. Level and tarmac'd parking
Water tap available

Highly recommernded


----------



## Stanner

*154 (2014 Book)*

Just stayed here prior to a family funeral at the crematorium mentioned in the directions to the site. 
Nice quiet placed to overnight.*

Gates were locked just after 6pm and reopened again just before 8am so no use if you want to arrive late and leave early.

Extra info.................................................................
To the left of the gate is the local telephone exchange and if you have BT-Fon access there is an hot spot available.

* BS154 that is, not the crem :wink:


----------



## essexboy123

hi all we are interested in this Brit Stop book can anyone tell us how many places there are in Lincolnshire first as we don't want to pay out and only find one site etc thanks


----------



## Stanner

> hi all we are interested in this Brit Stop book can anyone tell us how many places there are in Lincolnshire first as we don't want to pay out and only find one site etc thanks


Over a dozen, located from near Stamford in the south to S****horpe in the north and from near Newark in the west to Skegness in the East.


----------



## BillCreer

I'd have to shoot you if I told you.


----------



## Stanner

BillCreer said:


> I'd have to shoot you if I told you.


Why offer the relief of a quick death, let driving across Lincolnshire bore them to death.


----------



## ceejayt

*Nice stop close to Eurotunnel*

Stayed a few nights ago, great spot and in the 2014 book. More detail on my blog


----------



## suegalway

*Buying the Brit Stops Guide*

I just checked Amazon to see if I could buy the Brit Stop 2014 guide but it said

Currently unavailable.
We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.

Anybody know where else I can buy it?

Thanks, Sue


----------



## suegalway

*Buying the Brit Stops Guide*



ActiveCampers said:


> DJBullman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> We are very interested in this Brit Stop book too.
> 
> How much and where can we get it from ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> 8-[
> 
> 
> 
> google brit stop  http://www.britstops.com/gpage1.html
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, this link doesn't work


----------



## 100127

*Re: Buying the Brit Stops Guide*



suegalway said:


> I just checked Amazon to see if I could buy the Brit Stop 2014 guide but it said
> 
> Currently unavailable.
> We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.
> 
> Anybody know where else I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks, Sue


Try this, and click on the part that asks you if you are in the UK or ROI.
You can buy it there.
http://www.britstops.com/


----------



## suegalway

*Buying the Brit Stops Guide*



oldtart said:


> Hi
> Just clicked on to this post.
> 
> What is Britstop and how do we get the book please?
> 
> Val


I just found it on the link below:

http://www.britstops.com/britstops-joinno.php


----------



## Gailey

*621/14*

This was the venue for our first outing.
We phoned ahead, as advised, and spoke with Angela, who was happy for us to stay. I made a reservation for dinner also.
We arrived late afternoon - the car park is a decent size, but the place gets quite busy and we weren't sure how we were going to park. Angela welcomed us and chose us a lovely position to back into, with staff members moving their cars to accomodate us.
The area is quite remote, which was lovely, with great scenery all around.
There was a hen party and an 18th the evening we stayed, but it wasn't at all loud or raucous and our food was served in a timely manner - it was tasty and reasonably priced.
Overall a great experience. Thank you Bitstops


----------



## Gailey

*737/14*

Lovely North Northumberland stopover.
We phoned ahead and were welcomed on arrival. Stopover is in car park at rear reached by driving through long wooded drive.
Definitely a nice location.
We'd booked for supper and it was lovely! Lots of game on the menu, cooked very well and large portions at a very reasonable price. Looked quite busy - must be popular.
A very short drive/walk and you are on the beach.
Will definitely be back


----------



## ardgour

*738/2014*

We were passing this one around lunchtime so stopped in to have a look as it is down a quiet road only half a mile off the A1. A fair sized parking area with some caravans being stored around 2 sides but still plenty of space. The tea room does a real home cooked lunchtime special with a choice of 4 main course, 4 puddings and tea/coffee all for £6.50. Lots of places claim to do home cooked food but this was just like you would get at your aunty's, himself had mince and dumplings followed by an enormous bowl of apple crumble and ice-cream then coffee, I had a pot of tea big enough for an army. We were both so full we could hardly move and all for £13. Even if you don't want to stop overnight it is a useful place for lunch if you are heading up and down the A1


----------



## ardgour

*809/2014*

This one is literally just off the A9 so is a useful overnight stop for anyone heading up to the far north of Scotland. Large flat gravel parking area with travellers restaurant open till 7.30pm in adjacent building. Bread milk and interesting deli items available in shop, local pub is a 10 minute walk into the village. It is very close to the A9 with just a screen of bushes and young trees between you and the road so there is road noise but a very convenient stopping place.


----------



## ardgour

*807/2014*

A large flat car park of tarmac/gravel with a screen of trees at the back. I had phoned ahead because we were arriving quite late but this was no problem, the car park is open and accessible at all times. Apparently there are also toilets available but there was a deluge of biblical proportions underway when we arrived so decided not to investigate. Breakfast is available from 10am - 11.30 in the restaurant, nicely cooked 6 items (choose from menu) for £3 or 9 items for £4.50. Very little traffic past the site overnight. Pleasant courtyard with a couple of retail outlets next to the restaurant


----------



## BritStops

*Re: 807/2014*



ardgour said:


> A large flat car park of tarmac/gravel with a screen of trees at the back. I had phoned ahead because we were arriving quite late but this was no problem, the car park is open and accessible at all times. Apparently there are also toilets available but there was a deluge of biblical proportions underway when we arrived so decided not to investigate. Breakfast is available from 10am - 11.30 in the restaurant, nicely cooked 6 items (choose from menu) for £3 or 9 items for £4.50. Very little traffic past the site overnight. Pleasant courtyard with a couple of retail outlets next to the restaurant


If you didn't pop into the park itself, it's well worth a visit. We thoroughly enjoyed our day there (and the yummy breakfast!).

Steve


----------



## alexblack13

Mrs B and I are also fans of the britstop scheme having just returned from a three week trip where we used 4 in total. Mostly on our own but we had company at the third one we used by an antiques center. What a place! We spent the entire day exploring the various little shops and talking with the vendors. The on site pub was excellent too serving nice food and some great beers too. 

Worked well for us. In all we spent 7 nights with hosts various who said please stay as long as you like. We always used the pubs involved and bought some 'things' from the antiques center..

Brilliant. Keep up the good work.. :wink: 

Alex & Carol Black...


----------



## angelaa

We have been thinking about joining. As we tend to just get one night or sometimes weekends away we don't get far. Wondered if there were many stops in the north west.


----------



## BritStops

angelaa said:


> We have been thinking about joining. As we tend to just get one night or sometimes weekends away we don't get far. Wondered if there were many stops in the north west.


Hi angelaa,

The map on our website shows exactly where the stops are all over the country.

23 stops in the whole of the north west, but not as many in the far north as we'd like, which is why we're offering next year's book for free to any current member who finds us a location that signs up in that area.

Hope that helps,

Steve


----------



## Snunkie

BritStops said:


> angelaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been thinking about joining. As we tend to just get one night or sometimes weekends away we don't get far. Wondered if there were many stops in the north west.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi angelaa,
> 
> The map on our website shows exactly where the stops are all over the country.
> 
> 23 stops in the whole of the north west, but not as many in the far north as we'd like, which is why we're offering next year's book for free to any current member who finds us a location that signs up in that area.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve could I just ask, on your website it says valid until Feb 2015 when I click on the uk resident area to buy the book. Does this mean I have to pay another £25 in February so don't get a full year or does it just mean new updates are due in February?

Thanks


----------



## BritStops

Snunkie said:


> Steve could I just ask, on your website it says valid until Feb 2015 when I click on the uk resident area to buy the book. Does this mean I have to pay another £25 in February so don't get a full year or does it just mean new updates are due in February?
> 
> Thanks


Hmm, is it just me, or is the "quote" function playing up? (I guess this is where someone points to the long-running thread elsewhere on this subject...)

Anyway, snunkie, the answer is yes, you do need to buy a new book each year.

Brit Stops has to be an annual publication for several reasons. Each year we recruit many new hosts, and unfortunately some close down. In fact we added an extra 150 new hosts this year, and removed around two dozen that ceased trading. We ensure the new book is fully updated so you can enjoy more new stopovers, and of course don't end up at places that have closed. Also many of the hosts' details change, from adding or removing facilities offered, to change of owners, telephone numbers or opening times, and we make sure these are also updated each year.

Each year so far we have also improved the book, this year adding Ordnance Survey maps to aid locating the hosts.

Obviously it's your choice (and obviously we're biased!), but we'd say if you use your Brit Stops book a few times you'll have recouped your initial expenditure. So it's not so much how long you own it, but how often you use it, that makes the difference. Every year we have European motorhomers using Brit Stops for the short time they are touring the UK, in the same way that we used France Passion for a couple of weeks. Whether or not it's "worth it" is down to your motorhoming plans from now till the end of Feb next year.

Steve


----------



## Telbell

Steve

Do you have any promotional material, flyers etc we could hand out to potential Hosts we may see on our travels? ?

I'm sure we're not alone in having identified places which would make ideal stopovers but aren't in the book. A suitable leaflet would be ideal to pass on to owners of these places.


----------



## Snunkie

Sorry that was my fault quoting the wrong post :lol: 

Ok so I'm better off waiting until February to join then to get a years worth is what I was getting at I guess


----------



## BritStops

Snunkie said:


> Sorry that was my fault quoting the wrong post :lol:
> 
> Ok so I'm better off waiting until February to join then to get a years worth is what I was getting at I guess


I didn't mean your actual quote, Lucy, it's just that all quotes are showing the


... said:


> bits on my screen. All looks messy.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, it depends on your travel plans for the rest of the year as to whether or not you get good value out of Brit Stops. If you're over the channel for a few months, or have other hols sorted then maybe not. If you use it just a few times over here, then possibly worth it.
> 
> Telbell, you can download a leaflet for potential hosts from our website here. I'll have a look at it though, as I've got a feeling it might be a bit dated! (We now also archive all newsletters on the same page)
> 
> Steve
> 
> EDIT: hmm, will have to have a good look at that leaflet, as the link seems not to work! Sorry Telbell!


----------



## Stanner

> "Snunkie"
> Ok so I'm better off waiting until February to join then to get a years worth is what I was getting at I guess


Maybe if you take the short view.

BUT - If you wait until next year you can't start using it and saving money this year. It's all down to whether the use you could have had since February matters that much in the global scheme of things.

Not spending £25 now and not having the use of it now, just because you _could_ have bought it earlier and _could_ have used it fractionally longer, _could_ easily cost you more than £25 over the next 8 months.

It's your decision.


----------



## Snunkie

Yes I see where you're coming from Stanner. I'm still in two minds as to whether it is actually suitable for us at this stage as we still have our 4 young children at home and I don't know of any of the britstops welcome children? I know a lot on here comment about campsites and the noisy children etc and generally come across that they want to be as far away from children as possible so would we would frowned upon? 

Are any of the britstops in locations that have suitable activities for children, for example open farms or places? I just feel that there is a lot of negativity about being around children on here. I do appreciate that a lot of you are retired and have had your fair share of being around children or have no interest in children, I will probably be the same! But we will be holidaying with our children for a few years to come yet and it does feel sometimes that others give us the cold shoulder because we've dared bring children to their quiet spot


----------



## Stanner

There are plenty that are suitable for children - the one we stayed at 2 weeks ago is a PYO farm & shop that has a children's play area and there are several more like that. 

One that has recently been reviewed (in Scotland) is a Visitor centre that has a Wildlife centre (extra charge of course) next to it - there are several more like that.

Yes plenty of us are retired, but that doesn't mean we don't want share sites with those with children, however it may well mean we don't want to share sites with those with ill-behaved, out of control children.

No doubt your's are NOT the latter. :wink: 

If they are please make sure they are not next to us at the one which is a skydiving centre as they may win a free jump.


----------



## Snunkie

You are more likely to complain about me shouting my strict orders at the kids than you are of their behaviour :lol:


----------



## BritStops

Ok, Telbell, the leaflet has all been sorted out, so you can now download to your heart's content!  

And to Lucy, as Stanner says, I know most of our places are family-friendly places, and some do have play areas or things aimed at children, but I'm afraid we don't actually keep a tally of that particular feature, so can't put a number on it, sorry.

Steve


----------



## ardgour

Snunkie said:


> Sorry that was my fault quoting the wrong post :lol:
> 
> Ok so I'm better off waiting until February to join then to get a years worth is what I was getting at I guess


I will start by saying we have been members of Brit stops since the beginning and have also supported France Passion and Fattore Amico so maybe we are biased. 
Last week was the first time we have had a chance to get away and use the scheme since the new book came out in February. We were away 3 nights and stayed with Brit stops hosts for 2 of them. The third night (campsite, no hook up) cost us the same as half a years membership of Brit stops so I reckon that we got our memberships worth in those 2 nights, and of course we still have 8 months left before the current book runs out. I call that good value. We are fully self contained and almost never use hook up so don't need a campsite with all the facilities, apart from water refill and waste emptying every few days (hence the night on a campsite) so Brit stops/ France Passion/ Fattore Amico suits us.
Having said that I think it is a mistake to look at the scheme simply as a way of saving money - the real bonus is staying in places you might not otherwise have visited and meeting so many lovely people. 
If you are just looking for a campsite experience on the cheap then maybe this is not for you - they are not campsites - but if you approach it as a way for you and your children to visit new places, meet interesting people and experience wonderful hospitality and are prepared to join in with the spirit of it by buying a drink, a meal or a pot of jam along the way then it can open up whole new adventures with your van.

Chris


----------



## Snunkie

Thank you Chris. We are looking for a mixture of new places to visit and things for us and the children to see as well as letting the children have the bit of freedom that campsite allow where, as long as they all stay together, they are allowed to go off within the campsite with walkie talkies in pockets. The eldest is 14 this year and the next eldest soon to be 12 so they're great at looking after the 6 and 8 year olds. 

With you having explained it like that Chris, I can see the saving you make and how invaluable the book must be so I will probably purchase one, thank you


----------



## angelaa

Just order edit


----------



## angelaa

Oops. Meant to say ordered it.


----------



## travelsRus

Stayed at No 403 last night (near Malvern) exceptionally friendly hosts. Food fabulous - new owners (less than 2 years) trying to make a go of it. They are Thinking of creating a CL type site in field next to car park. Well worth a stop over not far from J7/8 off M5. Flat car park

Chris


----------



## Gailey

*805*

Stayed at 805 last Sunday evening.
Lovely views from the car park, but parking a little tight due to the large number of coaches visiting. Seems to be a stop off for every coach and minibus in Scotland - they seem to use the loos, photograph the 3 Highland cattle and leave. We were amazed to find the minibus tours were still coming into the evening, and also private cars full of people photographing themselves with Hamish - he really is famous!!
We arrived at about 4.30pm and they were very busy. It was suggested we park behind the millhouse so as not to interfere with the coaches - but the parks were full with the staff's cars, so we moved around there when they closed and left. Our MH is 24 feet long, and we had to park sideways across 3 parks because otherwise any coaches arriving early wouldn't be able to turn, as they drive in a circle around the millhouse and even without us there they were struggling (OH got out and moved some large wheelie bins so a coach could turn properly).
We had a lovely supper at the pub up the road - 5 minutes walk.
Nice place, but very busy and car parking tight because of that. If we stay again I think we will use the overflow carpark up the road, which was less busy although quite close to what seemed to be a busy road.
Worth a stay though - its very close to Callander - which has a lovely park near to the river with ample all day, very reasonable parking.


----------



## Gailey

*820*

Really liked this stop. 
It is in a quiet location overlooking Loch Leven and Glencoe - about 6 miles from Onich - car park was fine for us, and we were able to park facing the Loch and mountains. 
The restaurant is on site, popular and speciality fish. 
Staff were very friendly and reserved us a table when we called in advance. The table overlooked the Loch too. 
We arrived at about 4.30pm and were pleased that the café was open to serve us coffee and traybake. 
The meal was very enjoyable. 
It was interesting to see that the fish were predominantly local, and to see the seafood operation. OH had a chat with one of the lads working onsite and had a peek in the tanks too Wink 
They have a lovely set of benches and tables across the road too, right at the waters edge - where we had breakfast. 
Lovely spot and I am sure we will return Very Happy


----------



## Gailey

*828*

Another great Britstop.
Large pub, right on beachfront. Parking is freestyle on either the gravel or grass behind the pub - large area which looks straight out to sea. Beach very easily accessable.
Staff at pub really friendly and accommodating.
Had a great supper - nice chicken curry, rice/chips and naan for £6
Every evening has a different food offer.
No problem with the dogs either in the pub or on the beach.
This is one we will revisit - very relaxed.


----------



## Gailey

*810*

We didn't stay overnight here but called in on our route for a little look and had a very nice cuppa and traybake to break our journey.
It's a very short distance from the A90 and well signed - reached down a narrow road serving a few houses and the farm.
Got the impression it was a friendly, family run outfit. It was quiet and the staff were friendly and attentive. The car park seemed perfectly fine for a stopover.
We bought some fresh raspberries and guzzled them greedily


----------



## HermanHymer

*A Britstop Virgin no more! No 212 got it!*

Couldn't find a conveniently located campsite near Harwich so took the plunge and did a Britstop at 212.

Very, very, very quiet, but it wouldn't be every night. Alternate Tuesdays there's live music. Fridays, Saturday and Sun lunch would also appear to be busy according to the landlady, who when she's not turning out her allegedly excellent grub, could talk for England. But she was interesting and friendly, as were the few locals who came in.

Traffic down to the port was a non-event. Recommended.


----------



## Gailey

*809*

We stayed here as the last stop on our journey home.

We rang in advance, as we were arriving after 5pm. Lady was very helpful, and assured us there wouldn't be a problem.

There was a tap onsite, which was useful as we had a problem with our water and needed to refill.

Large gravel car park. Geese etc in pens and there looked like a good play area for children onsite.

Unfortunately we had to head off before the café opened at 10am, which was a shame as we would have liked to have stayed for breakfast- but it was a bit late for us and we needed to be home.

Lovely countryside, although a bit of road noise.
Wouldn't hesitate to stop over here again though - and next time we hope to visit the farm shop/café.


----------



## HermanHymer

alexblack13 said:


> Mrs B and I are also fans of the britstop scheme having just returned from a three week trip where we used 4 in total. Mostly on our own but we had company at the third one we used by an antiques center. What a place! We spent the entire day exploring the various little shops and talking with the vendors. The on site pub was excellent too serving nice food and some great beers too.
> 
> Worked well for us. In all we spent 7 nights with hosts various who said please stay as long as you like. We always used the pubs involved and bought some 'things' from the antiques center..
> 
> Brilliant. Keep up the good work.. :wink:
> 
> Alex & Carol Black...


Keeping the numbers secret??? Go on... share'm, you know you want to!


----------



## ThursdaysChild

*Britstop 124*

Not exactly pretty location, but the cliff views and walks are good. Phoned ahead and found one German van settling in. We found a levellish spot, and as we put the kettle on two Belgian vans turned up. They knocked on our door to verify that they were not obliged to dine at the pub. Then two French vans rolled in, and later an Italian.
As it happened , we all dined in the pub. Food was good, but a tad on the pricey side in very average surroundings.


----------



## PF13

*Number ??*

We stayed in our second ever BritStop and it was just a wonderful experience. I am going to be coy and leave the number missing, as I don't want everyone flocking there and spoiling it, but it was just south of Ludlow on a farm, so those of you that put in a tiny bit of work will be able to find it!

We stayed on a Saturday night and were made completely welcome by the family. The eldest son had a whole load of friends over for a sleepover party that night so we were warned about the noise, but it was no issue and actually the lads playing in the grounds and saying hello to us and our daughter made us feel more like guests of the family. We parked next to a wild meadow round the back of the house and wandered over to see the rare breed pigs before dinner. We were invited to sit out on the grass and our daughter was welcome to play on the lawn.

The next morning we were chatting to the owners, when his brother from the adjacent farm turned up with an injured owl which he had found on the driveway. So we spent some time getting involved in trying to feed the owl whilst they waited for someone from the local owl rescue to come and help.

Then we popped to the brothers' farm (they run the business from both farms) and bought some excellent bacon and pork before leaving mid morning Sunday.

Overall it was a brilliant experience, made perfect by wonderful hosts.

Our Sunday trip home was via Acton Scott working farm which seemed rather artificial and lame after we had experienced the real thing the night before!


----------



## alexblack13

HermanHymer said:


> alexblack13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs B and I are also fans of the britstop scheme having just returned from a three week trip where we used 4 in total. Mostly on our own but we had company at the third one we used by an antiques center. What a place! We spent the entire day exploring the various little shops and talking with the vendors. The on site pub was excellent too serving nice food and some great beers too.
> 
> Worked well for us. In all we spent 7 nights with hosts various who said please stay as long as you like. We always used the pubs involved and bought some 'things' from the antiques center..
> 
> Brilliant. Keep up the good work.. :wink:
> 
> Alex & Carol Black...
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping the numbers secret??? Go on... share'm, you know you want to!
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm a bit late getting back to you...

The antiques center is Number 201 ... Very nice.

Micro brewery. 734... Opening hours a bit tight but great to visit and tour. Great beer and other products to take away.. Very quiet and peaceful.

Pub restaurant..525 Great stopover with nice grassed and level pitch directly overlooking the river witham. Not bad food and some nice beers. Very friendly hosts too. Could not do enough for us..

All in all very enjoyable and much more interesting way to spend some dosh than on some anonymous campsite.

Enjoy.. Great system. Get the book.


----------



## ardgour

*731*

Good stopover at a traditional country inn in a rural setting on one of the main routes between England and Scotland. Fortunately we phoned ahead to check they had space because they have a quiz night 1st Thursday of the month so are very busy, but the friendly owner said no problem if we got there early enough to get into car park and he booked us a table to eat. The food was really good and reasonably priced, all fresh cooked and ranges from simple pie or cumberland sausage and mash to the absolutely superb local pigeon breast with fresh apple and black pudding on mixed leaves with a balsamic and grain mustard glaze (guess what I had). Interesting real ales and a cask cider to wash it down. They have a real ale festival at the end of August so probably a bit busy then. 
The traffic dies away quickly at night so no problem with noise overnight and we were able to tuck ourselves in a corner next to the fields with views out across the hills. North pennine walks nearby. Highly recommended - we will go there again
Chris


----------



## ardgour

*812*

We called in here on our way through the area but had to be somewhere else later on so couldn't spend the night this time but will go back. It is a friendly farm shop that also sells interesting good quality locally made craft items etc and has a good tea shop, nature trail, duck pond, very free range chickens and a big childrens play area. It is a brilliant place to find unusual special gifts (at reasonable prices) and I could happily have stayed there and done my Christmas shopping - in August! The gravel car park is large and flat so plenty of room and it is on a very quiet back road so would be peaceful overnight. Can't wait to go back
Chris


----------



## ThursdaysChild

*Britstop 018*

Booked in for one night, just before closing time at 6.00. No problem.
Light breakfast in the café and some unusual purchases in the extensive shop. Told we could stay as many nights as we liked.
Went off for the day and returned for another night. Another breakfast and more from the fantastic meat counter
Recommend parking on the upper level, parallel to the top hedge - leaves room for the staff to park.
Excellent stop.


----------



## mikebeaches

*Re: Britstop 018*



ThursdaysChild said:


> Booked in for one night, just before closing time at 6.00. No problem.
> Light breakfast in the café and some unusual purchases in the extensive shop. Told we could stay as many nights as we liked.
> Went off for the day and returned for another night. Another breakfast and more from the fantastic meat counter
> Recommend parking on the upper level, parallel to the top hedge - leaves room for the staff to park.
> Excellent stop.


This Britstop location is on our radar - we are huge fans of the area, having been regular visitors since the seventies. We always camped in the early days, at various places in the vicinity. But have not been this year - yet. Thanks for the review.

Mike


----------



## 96299

Don't know if this Britstop has been mentioned before in this thread but, Britstop 817 is a must if your touring round Scotland. very friendly folk that work there and a good base for the surrounding area, especially if you like your wildlife and countryside. Red Squirrels are regular visitors ! 

On-site cafe, shop, antiques and much more. Enjoy this wonderful stopover.

Steve


----------



## Bob44again

WOW - Dipping into 36 pages of mostly excellent reviews of the Britstops visited/reviewed by MHF-ers has convinced me to subscribe to the 2014 edition NOW rather than wait until the updated 2015 edition becomes available next March.

I didn't read every page but can anyone tell me whether subscribers receive updates as the year progresses or not, please?


----------



## blondel

Well I did receive updates a few times last year but nothing has come through for this year. 
Maybe he decided it was too much effort to keep updating everyone and leave it to a new book every year - It's what France Passion do!


----------



## Camdoon

I have had 5 BritStops emails since the beginning of June. "As there were over 60 new stopovers sent out with the August newsletter...".


----------



## blondel

Have sent them an email to remind them about me. Feeling left out now


----------



## ThursdaysChild

August Newsletter ???


----------



## ardgour

If people are not getting the updates it would be worth checking your spam and adding the Britstops email address to your contacts list. I had problems at first with my googlemail account deciding that anything Steve sent me was spam

Chris


----------



## ThePrisoner

Thinking of 601 for this weekend. Anyone stayed there?


----------



## Hoedown

*Britstop 049*

We stayed here for one night on our way back from Somerset in order to meet up with friends who live in the area. We were able to book a table in advance as well as letting them know we wanted to stop overnight. We received a very warm welcome in spite of the rain and cold weather, so sat in the bar from 6.00pm until 10.15pm with drinks and a very good meal, all freshly cooked local produce. Certainly one to recommend.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

*Britstop 206*

A warm friendly voice when we rang to book. Found a level space in the car park and although busy with Christmas parties, they found us a table for 6.30. Excellent menu at reasonable prices -although wine by the glass is wallet-busting. Modern but very comfortable décor.
A peaceful night despite some traffic noise from the nearby A1.
Very convenient location, which we will visit again.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

*Britstop 428*

Our second visit to this very convenient M6 spot. As before, it was a Sunday so no food available. Made welcome, and found that the MH area of the car park has been newly fenced off from the ditch and the 4-socket EHU box relocated for safe access. Free EHU.
Some traffic noise but quite bearable.
Great stop.


----------



## Gailey

*Britstops 622*

Stayed here last night....wonderful.
The parking is in the pub car park, which is quite near to a busy road so there was a little noise - but nothing too intrusive, and there would have been plenty room to move to the other side of the carpark if it had become a problem. Host was friendly and attentive.
The pub wasn't that busy, even though it was Sat evening, which surprised me a little - as it was a lovely little spot, filled head to toe with teapots (none of which seemed dusty...which impressed me rather) and the metal noughts and crosses on the table to play with was a nice touch. Added to this, the toilets had piggie banks placed everywhere, which was quaint (although a little weird). wifi was free and unlocked, so no fiddling with passwords.
We enjoyed a meal there - Andy a mixed grill (with proper boiled ham included) and I had the most enormous chicken curry, made to my chosen strength (hot  ) - now I am a bit of a piggie, and I really struggled to finish such was the size of the portion. That lovely meal, with 2 pints each came to £41 - which we thought was perfectly reasonable.
Would definitely return 

site helper note - merged in to main britstops reviews thread


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Everyone please note that the Britstop numbers in the 2015 book have been changed, so it is now difficult to link the above reviews to the book. For example, 428 is now 434 and 206 is now 205.
We have always tried to protect the scheme from pirates by referring only to numbers rather than names or locations, but it makes the posting of reviews somewhat pointless if they expire every year
Maybe we should head up the posts with yearbook number as well as stop number ?


----------



## BritStops

Hi folks!

Yes, the numbering issue has cropped up before (on this thread somewhere, I think). Heading up posts with the year of the book is probably a good suggestion. 

Even the older reviews do give a flavour of what the sites can be like though, as some people are worried that a customer car park will be either soulless or blighted by urban decay! Hopefully the reviews help dispel that myth.

Steve
PS, new book now out!


----------



## ThursdaysChild

*2015/051*

Phoned, even though pub closed on a Monday. Most welcome and clear directions.A bit off the beaten track, but a classic country village - pub,shop,school,church.
£4 for EHU, but we were told we could stay as long as we liked. Church clock chimes every quarter hour, which may not suit light sleepers. MH area of carpark coned off as needed. Water, outside dunny and drain just behind pub, adjacent to MH area.
Good stop - will use again.


----------



## bb46

*2015 Britstop 244, page 255*

Friendly owners made us feel very welcome. The parking was in a small overflow carpark surrounded by trees across the lane opposite the pub. We decided to eat - the food was excellent - and the beer was also to be recommended as this is a real ale pub. Our dog was allowed in as he was well behaved. The resident dog (large, fluffy and docile) totally ignored ours so a peaceful evening was spent by all. 
Although the parking was beside the road (well, a narrow country lane) the only noise overnight was the gentle hoot of an owl.


----------



## 96299

bb46 said:


> Friendly owners made us feel very welcome. The parking was in a small overflow carpark surrounded by trees across the lane opposite the pub. We decided to eat - the food was excellent - and the beer was also to be recommended as this is a real ale pub. Our dog was allowed in as he was well behaved. The resident dog (large, fluffy and docile) totally ignored ours so a peaceful evening was spent by all.
> Although the parking was beside the road (well, a narrow country lane) the only noise overnight was the gentle hoot of an owl.


Thanks for the mini review. Would they be able to accommodate a large van - 29' ???

Steve


----------



## bb46

Steve, The overflow carpark designated for Britstops could easily accommodate a 29' van. It may be a problem if there were several other vehicles also parked there. Since the landlord asks us to phone ahead (we called just a couple of hours before arriving) he would let you know if there was a problem. We were the only ones staying on the overflow carpark. The other cars were all parked in the large area by the pub where there is plenty of room for regulars and overnight b&b visitors.

Barbara


----------



## 96299

bb46 said:


> Steve, The overflow carpark designated for Britstops could easily accommodate a 29' van. It may be a problem if there were several other vehicles also parked there. Since the landlord asks us to phone ahead (we called just a couple of hours before arriving) he would let you know if there was a problem. We were the only ones staying on the overflow carpark. The other cars were all parked in the large area by the pub where there is plenty of room for regulars and overnight b&b visitors.
> 
> Barbara


Barbara , thanks for taking the time to respond. Thats very good to know.

Steve


----------



## sooty10

Brit Stop 415 on page 330. Jinney Ring Craft Centre.
This was our first Brit Stop and we were very impressed. It is a lovely place to stop for a night. I phoned ahead and spoke to Malcolm as we were arriving early evening, on arrival we were greeted by Malcolm and he pointed us to the best place to park. this was on the lower car park. He explained all about the craft centre and we had a walk round the lakes with the ducks, we were warned that some could attack us but none did as they all seemed to be ready for the night time. The craft centre opened at 10am and they had plenty of crafts being practiced, from glass blowing an artist, jewelry making, and even a Violin maker plus lots of other crafts and a very nice restaurant where you could get a tray with coffee and cakes to take out and enjoy round the lake where they had plenty of picnic tables. This is a place we will return to when we are in the area and next time will make sure we have more time to spend looking round the place. Probably the only thing I would say is make sure you phone ahead and don't arrive in the early afternoon at the weekend as the place is so popular. 
I would like to say thanks to Malcolm and Amanda for making us feel welcome.


----------



## Crieff

*Britstop 734 (2015 book) near Pickering*

A B&B and Tea Room. We had a lovely stay here and even had hook-up for a small payment. The drive is narrow and be careful of mirrors at the gate beside house. In walking distance of Pickering and actually on a popular circular walk that may bring visitors to the tea room. Not suitable for very long motorhomes but we were fine at 6.5m. Pickering very nice to visit of course with the steam train to Whitby.


----------

